# Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread



## M&F

*Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The reckoning from the earlier Kalos Mafia game turned out to have its survivors -- a small subset of Pokémon somehow survived the fire of Team Flare's ultimate weapon. Ironically, they were doomed to the very same fate that Lysandre was ever so desperate to prevent as these survivors would eventually run out of dead organic matter to consume, and would soon enough be left no choice but to feast on what few others lived still.

*72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

(sorry for the long night, there have been.... logistic complications)

The survivors awake in something of a stupor, ears still ringing from some kind of racket that somebody had been uttering amidst the dusk. Some nonsense like...


> *Whoa! Eifie's following me!*


Not helping things in the slightest, their battered senses are greeted in the morning by a terrible pungent smell. They're quick to track down the source of it, be it simply by reluctantly walking the trail of the putrid airs, be it by tracking down the other ones who were doing that.

Soon enough, all were gathered around *Superbird*'s rotting carcass, all of his former aroma being corrupted and amplified by the decay. Strident as that particular stench may have been, however, it was not all that fouled the insides of all suffering noses that daybreak. Not far from that spot, the Pokémon found the corpses of *Eifie*, *Mai*, *Wargle*, *Light*, *Majora* and *Worst Username Ever*.

Any other day, such a thorough slaughter would be an alarming event -- however, it was but a fraction of the greater reckoning that had landed upon the once glorious Kalos but two moons back.

*Mai, the Mega Mawile, is dead. They were innocent.*

*Light, the Aegislash, is dead. He was innocent.*

*Superbird, the Aromatisse, is dead. He was innocent.*

*Majora, the Noivern, is dead. They were innocent.*

*Eifie, the Mega Houndoom, is dead. She was mafia.*

*Wargle, the Heliolisk, is dead. She was innocent.*

*Worst Username Ever is dead. She was innocent.*

While the few attentive around were focused on some strange amulet found on the deceased Houndoom, however, one of the fallen suddenly arose from their seemingly mortal stupor, having merely fooled the crowds in their temporary incapacitation.

*Mai is alive!*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

l m a o


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

What was Worst Username Ever's pokémon?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> What was Worst Username Ever's pokémon?


Similarly to Alligates's mason role in Kalos Mafia, I decided to leave the flavor on that specific one optional, and I haven't gotten a response in that regard, so basically for now the answer to that is "it could be either Klefki or Mega Gengar".


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Mmm. Thanks.

Well that sure was a thing that just happened, I guess. At least we've got one mafia member down. Mai, was that your role triggering for the revive, or is that coming from someone else?

No insight into what might have gone down there myself. My best guess is that Majora was the one yelling, given his role, and since he was saying that Eifie was following him he might have been the original target of the hit. And then... all hell broke loose, I guess?

Not sure if there's any significance to Superbird ending up all by his lonesome either, hmm.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Wow. Okay.

Not quite sure what might've caused this right now, but if I get any ideas, I'll post them.

_Well,_ I'm a bit concerned. We only have nine/fifteen players alive now, and it's only been one night. Now, it's safe to assume that there's around a 25% mafia rate, and out of fifteen that gives us 3.75 - rounded up to four, and counting the fact that Eifie's dead, that gives us three mafia in our game of nine. Maybe 1/3 isn't something to be frantic about yet, but it's something to consider... we definitely want to get some discussion done today.



Negrek said:


> Well that sure was a thing that just happened, I guess. At least we've got one mafia member down. Mai, was that your role triggering for the revive, or is that coming from someone else?


Yes! And I guess I'll explain my role at this point, for clarity: I can pretty much revive indefinitely, but as time passes, it takes longer and longer.

It's (the number of times I died) - 1 = phases before I revive, so there was no buffering time last night, but tommorow night if I die I won't revive until night three, I think.

A bonus of my role is that each night, I can target a player, and if I'm lynched one of their alignments is revealed - the pool resets each time I die, so right now it's empty.

But last night, I intended to target Negrek - though I received a message, presumably independently, that I was ordered to target Butterfree. I did so, though it doesn't matter much now. I'm assuming that means Butterfree is innocent and there's a mafia redirector, since innocent seems unlikely and possibly chaotic, and a mafia wouldn't want to randomly draw the attention of innocent players - after all, there's inspectors to fear.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I was also given a message to target Butterfree, so I abstained from my targeting action last night. Except I didn't have one, because I'm Mega Kangaskhan, the universal backup - I can raise kangas-chan to have the non-mafia role powers of the first dead person, and I inherited Superbird's power of cool aroma healing. However, the power comes with side effects (only one is chosen per heal, though there are multiple), including the effect that people besides the healer who target healer's target are killed (not sure if I can quote, since it wasn't mentioned in the rules. MF?) This, along with the flavor, leads me to believe that maybe Superbird targeted Butterfree, the side effect activated, and everyone else dead today targeted her because of the redirector (Captain actually seems like a better fit?) This version of events also fits with Mai's targeting of Butterfree and her death/revival, although it doesn't explain the "Whoa! Eifie's following me!" bit. :/

Does anyone else have information or opinions?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

ok _what the fuck just happened_

Last night, a shadow told me that I should use my action on Butterfree. I decided not to.

My "passive" ability, as one could call it, is town crier. So I can't exactly say much. I _can_ say, though, that a third of the players remaining are mafia. That is disturbing, to say the least.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I also got the message to target Butterfree last night, so I decided not to use my action. I thought it seemed suspicious.

Mai, if you died targeting Butterfree, and Alligates, ILS, and I survived while not targeting her, then maybe there's a connection. Did anyone else get that message? I'm suspecting those who used their action on Butterfree were the ones who died last night.

Maybe Butterfree is a Paranoid Gun Owner, but that wouldn't explain why everyone was forced to target her.


----------



## kyeugh

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Am I allowed to say anything about this, since I'm dead?  :c


----------



## Light

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

In general, unless your role specifically says otherwise, no. Just try to sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I also got the message saying to target Butterfree. Fortunately I have a non-targeting action so I wasn't massacred. 
This does concern me, though, that if the inspectors listened to the message and targeted Butterfree, they were killed. And other important targeted actions, like innocent recruiter, if this game has one. 
Alligates, since you have that power now, it might be prudent to say who you'll be targeting so we don't target the same person and get killed as a result? Then again, that also tells the mafia who not to target since their kill won't go through, and they'll be killed instead. Hrm. 

I do think it was likely Superbird's role that resulted in this carnage? Though I'd like to hear if Butterfree has anything to say (especially about that mysterious message, though I have a feeling it was an independent thingy).


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The "Whoa! Eifie's following me!" could be because she was the don, and she was stalking her kill for the night? I dunno, that's the first thing that jumped to my mind.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, that's something.

I'm not responsible for the voice telling everyone to target me - in fact, I also got that message myself. I assumed it was something only one person was targeted with, and that it was an innocent role hoping to either stop me from killing someone or rule me out as don, but since it apparently went out to everyone, I'm not sure. It does seem like everyone who obeyed the message got killed, and if that's what whoever the voice was _normally_ does it seems kind of overpowered, so I'm with Alligates' explanation where there are two people involved - one person who orders everyone to target a particular person, and one person (Superbird) who makes everyone who targets a particular person die. Presumably Superbird obeyed the former's message thinking he was the only one who got the message, too. Whoops. Which means the former is probably among the dead.

I would have guessed the amulet meant somebody targeted Eifie with something that declares publicly whether they targeted anyone in the night, but presumably not since everyone had to target me or nothing. Maybe it just marks the don?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Wait, hang on. If everyone targeted me or nothing and Superbird's ability is what killed everyone, then what killed Superbird? Does anyone have a role that could shed some light on this? Because there's nothing about mine that could.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Maybe Eifie was the don and targeted Superbird for a kill? That's always possible. The amulet might also just mark the mafia.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I've just been staring at this thread in wonder for hours. golly! I've never seen such an interesting Day 1 in my life.

So I guess we can all assume Superbird was killed first or by some other means... but _how_, if everyone was forced to target Butterfree or abstain? I received the message as well, so it does seem like just everyone regardless of role received the same message. Is it possible that someone has a power that could override the anonymous message-person's demand, for whatever reason? Everyone seems to have very interesting roles, so I don't know if it's completely far-fetched.

The thing I'm even more curious about is the "Whoa! Eifie's following me!" announcement in the thread. Maybe that has something to do with Superbird's death, somehow???


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... wait, but that wouldn't explain why Eifie got killed. I'unno. Vigilante?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm pretty sure people did have the option to not target Butterfree, the message just made it clear it might not have been a good idea to... in which case I'unno maybe Eifie targeted Superbird and got killed for not targeting Butterfree? That still seems rather unlikely, though, since I can't think of any reason why she'd want to target Superbird, of all people... I mean, Butterfree is a nice target anyway.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Didn't Metallica Fanboy say in the message PM that you had to either target Butterfree or abstain entirely from your night action, due to the shadow-person?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*






Indeed, if Superbird was killed and all players could only target Butterfree, then there lies a contradiction in Alligates' testimon-

(wait, this isn't sprites!mafia)

Seeing as Butterfree is alive, it is likely that she _was_ healed by Superbird. Otherwise, wouldn't the mafia have been forced to kill her? Maybe the mafia don was not part of the redirection, but then again, that wouldn't explain why Eifie was killed.

This is definitely one interesting situation.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The healing has multiple side-effects, and I must choose one to apply every time I heal; sorry if that wasn't made clear earlier.

Perhaps Superbird's death was a result of a passive backlash you-die-if-I-die or fishing brothers sort of situation, but my role copies the first person to die's role, so he should have died first. Though, it could have been randomized due to the multiple deaths. And Eifie could have been the don and thus would have been the one "targeting" Butterfree for the mafiakill? There isn't anything I see pointing otherwise.

Idk what the amulet means. Initially I thought it was a mark of mafia, but it could also be the public targeting thing or something else entirely.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I dunno, in the PM it said "If you do act, however, it wouldn't be a good idea to defy them where they can see you..."
Afterwards it said you can target Butterfree, or abstain, but that phrase made it seem like you /could/ target someone else?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'd like to throw in my two cents.

Eifie died, right? And my message said that Eifie was following us. Could it be some sort of terrorist that congregates everyone and then kills them? Seems a bit farfetched, but it could happen. As I said, I'm a town crier of sorts. If someone targets me, at the beginning of the day I say who they are. Of course, it didn't prove to be very useful today.

'mon claims are ok, according to Metallica Fanboy... so I get it's ok for this thing to take shape?

Time for list~ 

Mai: Mega Mawile. Revives herself. Innocent.
Light: Aegislash. Unknown role. Killed N0. Innocent.
Superbird: Aromatisse. Healer with side effects. Killed N0. Innocent.
I liek Squirtles: Litleo. Town crier. Innocent. 
Tailsy: Pumpkaboo/Mega Absol. Role and alignment unknown.
Blazhy: Aurorus/Mega Pinsir. Role and alignment unknown.
Vanilla Mongoose: Zygarde/Mega Aggron. Role and alignment unknown.
Alligates: Sylveon/Mega Kangaskhan. Copier, copied Superbird's role. Alignment unknown, probably innocent.
Zexion: Vivillon/Mega Heracross. Role and alignment unknown.
Majora: Noivern. Unknown role. Killed N0. Innocent.
Butterfree: Yveltal/Mega Charizard X. Makes target kill any person who targets them. Alignment unknown.
Eifie: Mega Houndoom. Role unknown. Killed N0. Mafia. 
Wargle: Heliolisk. Role unknown. Killed N0. Innocent.
Worst Username Ever: Klefki/Mega Gengar. Role unknown. Killed N0. Innocent.

My guess for the amulet is that whoever has it can target everyone, but dies because of the amulet's overpoweredness.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Preeetty sure that Butterfree's role isn't what you listed, ILS. I think it's safe to say that it was Superbird's heal side effect that killed practically everyone.

I wonder if we can confirm with MF whether we could have targeted people other than Butterfree last night? That would probably help here. If ILS's info is to be believed, then Eifie targeted ILS and not Butterfree last night... and maybe got killed for disobedience? But ILS is still alive, which probably means Eifie wasn't the don, maybe some other mafia power role.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, we've been talking about the side-effect bit of Superbird's role doing the killing-of-everyone thing, not me.

In fact, in Metallica Fanboy's PM to me with the "target Butterfree" message, he explicitly added that since I can't target myself I just couldn't use my night action - which implies that no, it's not possible to just ignore the message and target someone else anyway. (I'd assume the "it wouldn't be wise to target anyone else" is just flavor.)

Iiiiii'm thinking maybe the amulet is something that renders the bearer immune to at least some night action effects? Although then if Eifie targeted ILS we still don't know what killed Superbird.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Let's a more precise claim list, then.

Mai: Mega Mawile. Revives herself, but with a buffer time of (times died)-1 phases. Innocent. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile, and revived self N0.
Light: Aegislash. Unknown role, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Superbird: Aromatisse. Healer with multiple side effects, of which one must be chosen every heal. Died N0, not in mass deathpile but not far from it either. Role, in conjunction with possible Captain, presumed to have caused mass deathpile. Innocent.
I liek Squirtles: Litleo. Town crier. Has a targeting night action. Cried that EIFIE targeted him n0. Innocent. 
Tailsy: Pumpkaboo/Mega Absol. Role and alignment unknown.
Blazhy: Aurorus/Mega Pinsir. Role and alignment unknown.
Vanilla Mongoose: Zygarde/Mega Aggron. Role and alignment unknown.
Alligates: Mega Kangaskhan. Copier, copied Superbird's role (signifying either that he was the first to die or the copied role was randomized or both). Innocent.
Zexion: Vivillon/Mega Heracross. Role and alignment unknown.
Majora: Noivern. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Butterfree: Yveltal/Mega Charizard X. Role unknown. Has a targeting night action. Alignment unknown.
Eifie: Mega Houndoom. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Mafia. A strange amulet was found on her corpse. Targeted ILS n0.
Wargle: Heliolisk. Role unknown. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Worst Username Ever: Klefki/Mega Gengar. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
(Note: "mass deathpile" refers to the presumable heap of Pokemon carcasses.)

I suppose Eifie could have been the captain: she would then have technically targeted both ILS and Butterfree. Mega Houndoom is intimidating enough, after all...


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, if we get no messages telling us to redirect in the days to come, we can probably conclude the captain is dead, and likely Eifie?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Either that, or maybe it was a one-time usage. 

But yeah, Eifie could have been the Captain and the Don at the same time. Perhaps by "commanding" Butterfree to target herself that counted as visiting her, which caused Eifie to die.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

And that would also mean she could kill anyone she wanted aside from Butterfree.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

_Oh._ Did your messages also say the imposing figure was "barking" orders your way? Because that flavor fits perfectly with Mega Houndoom being the captain. Presumably the Captain counts as targeting everyone, hence triggering ILS and dying from targeting me. And then if she could also separately target Superbird, then... Yeah, that makes a lot of sense.

So, uh. Any ideas on what to do?

By the way, I'm Mega Charizard X, and I don't think it would be a good idea to tell you how my role works for now, except that I have a means of nighttime protection, so I suggest any healers protect somebody else who needs it more.

(And yes, I'm innocent.)


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, my message said "barking". iirc it's rare for a don to have another power, and this one seems quite powerful (although not so much if it's one-use, I suppose), but that seems like the most likely explanation?

Anyway. We have less than 24 hours, we should probably start deciding whether to abstain or lynch or whatever.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, we know for sure that living players with inforoles won't have any information to give at this point.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

There's not much evidence to go off of, so I say *abstain*. We managed to pin roles on people, but that's it.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Abstaining* sounds like the best option, especially since we lost so many innocents so early. :( 

Oh, I'm Pumpkaboo, for the record, but I don't have much to say at all other than I'm Very Cute. nwn I mean, other than like... if there's another healer still alive (after the bloodbath it's not very likely at all, but) it might be a good idea to heal Alligates, since their healer role is pretty much confirmed?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm somewhat iffy about abstaining with so few of us left and so many of them apparently being mafia, but I can't see this train stopping at this point with so little time left, so I suppose I'll join the bandwagon. *Abstain*


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Whooooah now. I think abstaining is a really bad idea here. Its' likely that a third of the remaining players are mafia, which gives us good odds of hitting one even if we don't have much information to go on, especially because there are a couple people who are looking very likely innocent at the moment. If we sit tight here

Also, I think the most parsimonious explanation of last night is as follows:

1. There was a mafia role that allowed the player to redirect everyone _except the mafia's_ night actions. Eifie had that role. She obviously wasn't expecting the kill-everyone-who-targets-player ability, and it blew up in her face.
2. Mafia roles were _not_ redirected. This means that the don targeted Superbird, and the kill went through. This explains why Superbird was found off away from the other dead bodies, and also explains why Alligates got his power rather than one off the other dead people; the nightkill happened first, and then all the other stuff.
3. The only weird thing remaining, then, is the "Eifie's following me!" message. It would seem most likely that either a) this came from Butterfree, as a result of Eifie targeting her with the redirect power, or b) that it came from some other player who was hit by Eifie's power and simply referred to the fact that Eifie's power was 

Anyway, like I said, I don't really like to abstain, and tbh I'm not a fan of *I liek Squirtles* at this point. He claimed an innocuous and convenient role without any prompting, and he's the one who started the abstain-train, which IMO works most in the mafia's favor at this point. I can't claim any more compelling reasons than that, but again, I'd much rather nominate than abstain.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

ILS said the "Eifie is following me!" was him. Presumably every innocent role counts as having been targeted for Eifie's action. That's assuming ILS isn't just lying, of course, but for the moment it seems to me like a poor claim for the mafia to make - easy to dispute and not useful enough to make us think he's too valuable to risk. Not being valuable does mean it wouldn't be such a big loss to kill him anyway, granted, but I find it somewhat unlikely.

Well, I do agree that abstaining isn't the best idea at this point, so I suppose I'll change my vote to *I liek Squirtles*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Er, I hope I didn't misunderstand what you were trying to say, but isn't lynching me because of my uselessness playing against our win condition, Butterfree? 

There is one reason for the abstain train, well two, actually: first, to let the inforoles (if any) get some more information, and two, to prevent the loss of more townies. Assuming there are three mafia, just today we lost a quarter of the total good guy population. Lynch me, exactly half of the townies are gone. I'm going to keep abstaining; I still think the information presented is not enough.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well. *ILS*, the /fraction/ of townies lost doesn't exactly matter, but the difference between the mafia/town populations does. If you are, as you claim, town, we'll be 3:5, and if no heals go through tonight 3:4. There's nothing preventing inforoles from continuing to gather information tonight, and abstain train is pretty anti-town right now.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm not proposing we lynch you because of your uselessness; it's just unlikely we could start a bandwagon for anyone else, and the chance that you are mafia after all combined with the relatively small loss if you're being truthful about your role means lynching you probably has a higher expected value than abstaining, if we can find agreement on it.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Actually, in retrospect, that's a colossaly dumb call to make, since I liek Squirtles' role claim is trivially easy to verify. If he really is responsible for the anonymous yelling, then it's going to continue up until he dies, at which point we'd learn his alignment anyway. If it stops, then obviously someone who died earlier was resopnsible and he's an easy lynch target in the future, so it would be best to choose literally anyone else even slightly suspect for lynch at this point, or lynch no one at all.

So with that in mind I'm going to switch my vote to *abstain* for now, since the only other people I could nominate I would have to do on even flimsier reasons. I really don't like it, and I'd be happy to vote for someone (probably) if anyone has any other suggestions, but I would basically be randlynching at this point. Sorry to jerk you around like that.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Not to mention that people with targeted actions can target ILS tonight to verify his claim, so. I'll go with *abstaining*.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Sufficiently supplied in meat for a good three more days or so, the survivors grow complacent. Twilight alone instills them with primal fear once more, however.

*No one was lynched. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The next morning started out much the same. A similar balderdash troubled their sleep...



> *Whoa! Alligates is following me!*


And even the horrific smell wafted very similarly. It was too fresh to be from the same remains of the previous day, and besides, it flew from a different direction. Once more, noses in the air tracked it down...

... All the way to carcass of *Alligates*'s infant child. It seems as if, in their last moment, mother and child shared a close embrace -- truly a heartbreaking scene, although perhaps diluted by the ridiculous death toll that the survivors had already witnessed. The true source of the odorrific malaise seemed to be a small sachet, the contents of which did not mix well with putrefaction.

*Alligates, the Mega Kangaskhan, is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... well. Alligates can't exactly say whether she targeted ILS to confirm his role, now, but judging from the sachet I think it's clear that she did indeed get Aromatisse's powers. Which means we're down a healer. 

Let's have an updated list:
*Alive*
Mai: Mega Mawile. Revives herself, but with a buffer time of (times died)-1 phases. Innocent. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile, and revived self N0.
I liek Squirtles: Litleo. Town crier. Has a targeting night action. Cried that EIFIE targeted him n0, ALLIGATES n1. Innocent. 
Tailsy: Pumpkaboo/Mega Absol. Role and alignment unknown.
Blazhy: Aurorus/Mega Pinsir. Role and alignment unknown.
Vanilla Mongoose: Zygarde/Mega Aggron. Role and alignment unknown.
Zexion: Vivillon/Mega Heracross. Role and alignment unknown.
Butterfree: Yveltal/Mega Charizard X. Role unknown. Has a targeting night action. Alignment unknown.
Negrek: Chesnaught/Mega Mewtwo Y. Role and alignment unknown.

*Dead*
Majora: Noivern. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Eifie: Mega Houndoom. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Mafia. A strange amulet was found on her corpse. Targeted ILS n0.
Wargle: Heliolisk. Role unknown. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Worst Username Ever: Klefki/Mega Gengar. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Light: Aegislash. Unknown role, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Superbird: Aromatisse. Healer with multiple side effects, of which one must be chosen every heal. Died N0, not in mass deathpile but not far from it either. Role, in conjunction with possible Captain, presumed to have caused mass deathpile. Innocent.
Alligates: Mega Kangaskhan. Copier, copied Superbird's role (signifying either that he was the first to die or the copied role was randomized or both). Innocent. Died n1.
(Note: "mass deathpile" refers to the presumable heap of Pokemon carcasses.)

Things aren't looking very good... Assuming there are 3 mafia members left, if we lynch incorrectly and the night kill goes through, we'll be matched the next day phase. If only one night kill happens we can still abstain safely, but that's really not a good option at the moment, I think. So. 
(also I made this list fairly quickly so please point out any corrections to be made~)


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Just had a thought. Mai, who did you target last night? This might not be entirely helpful since if we lynch you for information, we'll be matched next day phase. If you reveal a mafia member, then we lynch them, and during the night assuming one night kill happens and you revive, we'll be ahead by one person again. But if you don't, then we're probably screwed.
Does anyone else have information to add? Or any plans of any sort?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> Just had a thought. Mai, who did you target last night? This might not be entirely helpful since if we lynch you for information, we'll be matched next day phase. If you reveal a mafia member, then we lynch them, and during the night assuming one night kill happens and you revive, we'll be ahead by one person again. But if you don't, then we're probably screwed.
> Does anyone else have information to add? Or any plans of any sort?


Since your initial wording kinda confused me (probably not your fault, just a little bad at English-to-English translation today):

Today: Eight players alive. Five innocent, three mafia. Lynch me. Four innocent, three mafia.
Night: Mafia kill. Three innocent, three mafia.
Tomorrow: I revive. Four innocent, three mafia.

To be honest, I don't think that's the best idea :V If mafia win at match point, then they get that during the night phase, and there's no guarantee of anything... though I suppose whether I revive at the beginning or end of the night matters. There's a chance they can just kill me again, too - though I admit this is slightly biased by I-still-don't-like-dying-too-much.

I targeted VM, though. I don't think he's been as talkative this game as he usually is? Although looking at it, he's posted five times - I just felt that usually he's a bit more of a discussion leader.

I think we're at a bad enough point that we might want to start calling for claims - not the best strategy, as shown in sprites!mafia, but it might do. Pretending that being confirmed innocent gives me actual authority, VM and *Zexion,* you two should go first.

(Zexion because, as I noticed, he hasn't posted at all.)


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, that's about right. 
I'm pretty sure the usual rule is mafia win when they outnumber innocents? Although of course it varies by gm, so. But I do agree that it's a risky plan.

Off the top of my head I don't think Zexion is usually very active anyway, but I would like to hear what he has to say.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I didn't really want to claim during the first day because it would have been pointless for me. And I'm pretty hesitant to say too much now that our healer is dead, but seeing as Mai's pointed the finger at me, I should probably say something.

I am Zygarde, and I have an inforole. I didn't get any information on night zero, obviously, and the report I got last night wasn't too helpful either. Hopefully that is broad enough to not make me an immediate mafia target :V


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Considering that practically everyone else hasn't roleclaimed (and it would be unwise for the mafia to target ILS or Mai anyway), VM, I think you're going to be an immediate mafia target no matter how vague you are. At this point we probably want all the info we can get, so could you post your results anyway?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> Considering that practically everyone else hasn't roleclaimed (and it would be unwise for the mafia to target ILS or Mai anyway), VM, I think you're going to be an immediate mafia target no matter how vague you are. At this point we probably want all the info we can get, so could you post your results anyway?


Yeah, that's not very helpful at all, and pretty suspicious in itself???

Saying you have an inforole but not specifying what type doesn't help the town much at all, since you aren't giving any actual info, but it works as a good cover for being lynched, I think (because if someone else has an inforole: hey, you didn't say what kind! Maybe there are several inforoles!* And you don't want to lynch an inforole!). But Schrodinger's inforoles are just as/more? urgent for the mafia to deal with, since they don't actually know what they're dealing with.

* Metallica has had a lot of inforoles in his games lately, so having more isn't necessarily a suspicious thing, but.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Your updated list missed my (admittedly vague) claim.

I'd also like to hear from Zexion. VM's info would also be nice if only to lend a bit more credibility to his claim - "generic inforole but have no useful information" is about the most convenient roleclaim possible for a mafia member.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Fine. Considering I have no choice at this point, I may as well give the town what little info I can before I get offed by the mafia. 

I'm monitoring those who destroy the ecosystem from deep in the cave where I live. I am the inspector. Night zero, I didn't use my action. Night one, I found Negrek to be innocent.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, I am Mega Heracross. My role is bodyguard. Thus far I haven't used my action; opted not to use it N0 and did not send an action in before time was called on N1.

I'll use my action tonight, if there is anyone specific we want to save. Sorta been scared to use it after the bloodbath on N0.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

VM, that info is actually quite useful, since it allows us to narrow down our list of suspects. Butterfree, you said you had some form of nighttime protection; can you use it to protect others? 

Recently mafia members have been claiming bodyguard a lot, so Zexion's claim makes me very suspicious. Not to mention there was quite an important target to protect n1 (Alligates, likely our only healer left, and she /did/ die). And while no-one likes to die, the bodyguard makes sure that the more important ones don't die! Like that's literally their role. Being scared to use it since the bloodbath should therefore be no excuse (plus we'd already more or less puzzled out what happened, and it would almost certainly not happen again).

With that in mind, I think we should vote *Zexion*.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well I did say that I wasn't able to send in a night action in time on N1 as well, mostly because I was out of town. :/


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Have VM inspect me tonight and it'll prove my innocence. That is if I don't die, either way I know I'm innocent, and y'all will find it out too.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Thing is, VM is likely to die tonight, since we likely don't have a protective role. 

If you really are the bodyguard, then what would be ideal is that you protect VM tonight. If he dies, then we'll lynch you. If you die, whether you flip innocent or mafia doesn't matter, really; what matters is that VM is alive and can continue providing information. If someone else dies, then. VM can still provide information.

The problem is, we don't really have enough people left. If we lynch someone else and they turn up innocent, we'll be matched, and that's bad. And right now you're looking the most suspicious.

On the other hand, we /do/ have a good shot at getting a mafia member if we go for someone else... Guys, a little help? I can talk but I'm terrible at decision-making :C


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I agree, tbh. Bodyguard would be an extremely useful role to have around, since if Zexion protects VM next night then we get a more-or-less guaranteed inspect of one person, which could be extremely useful. Of course, that means the mafia would know not to bother targeting VM and could target someone else more or less freely, which sucks, but that inspect could be extremely valuable at this point, so it might be worth it. I also tend to assume inactivity through inertia rather than malice, i.e. Zexion just hasn't been doing anything rather than his not posting mean's he's mafia. I haven't looked at his activity record in other games, though. I would rather look for another lynch target right now.

Then again I don't see how bodyguard fits in with his role pokemon's flavor--maybe Zexion could shed some light on that?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I dunno, I don't exactly see how Mai's role fits in with Mega Mawile. Then again, my own role isn't what you'd expect to go with my Pokemon. I don't think flavour is a huge issue, though it's nice to know.

Right then. Let's see. Zexion, please bodyguard VM tonight. VM, inspect... whoever you think is a good target, I suppose. 

Mai has been confirmed innocent, ILS is likely innocent, Tailsy is... ehh, I know I'm innocent, VM is likely a powerful innocent, Zexion will be tested, Butterfree is also ehh, and Negrek is innocent if VM is. Out of everyone I think Tailsy is the most suspect right now, because I don't see why the captain, if mafia (and it's likely they were), would target a fellow mafia member. Plus she hasn't really said much. So for now I'll vote *Tailsy* to balance Mai's vote for Zexion. Tailsy, it'd be great if you could say something!


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> Right then. Let's see. Zexion, please bodyguard VM tonight.


Will do.

Voicing Negrek's concern as well, the Mafia might not target VM tonight if they know that I am BG-ing him.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well we're almost certainly going to have a death anyway, but better it be someone else than VM, who probably has the most important role at the moment.

With that resolved, we should probably start discussing who we're going to lynch today. My vote stays with Tailsy until she speaks up.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Looking like *Tailsy* at this point.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Discussion persuaded me, so *Tailsy* too, I guess.

sorry the only confirmed innocent isn't actually talking that much, that probably should be something I'm doing


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Voting *Tailsy*, if only to get her to talk.

Zexion's claim does seem a little suspicious given the recent trend of mafia claiming bodyguard (and by "trend" I mean ILS doing it twice). If he really is bodyguard though, then I get to keep on inspecting, so that's good for us.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hooooold on guys! I happen to know Tailsy is innocent, because she is my lover. (The flavor creatively decides Trick or Treat converts someone into your perfect soulmate, which is a bit of a stretch but... yeah, a lot of roles here are a stretch.) Naturally, she targeted me N0. If you kill her we both die and you get nowhere. I don't know if enough people are going to be around to reverse the vote at this point (guh, I looked at the game briefly at work and saw she'd been accused but by the time I was home I'd forgotten I had yet to respond), but I implore you to reconsider your votes. Not sure where Tailsy is right now or why she hasn't responded; I presume she's been away or forgot about the game. I've PMed her, but.

I realize this probably sounds suspicious, but to back up my own claim of innocence I point out that we've pretty much determined a mafia captain told everyone to target me N0, which would have been highly likely to get me vigilante-killed, healer-clashed or at least roleblocked - there would be fantastically little reason for the mafia to make everyone target a fellow mafia member.

Voting *Zexion* in the hope we can overturn this.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

(Also, helpfully, my role's means of nighttime protection that I've been purposefully vague about should be able to let us survive at least this night despite the mafia knowing we're lovers, so we're not just going to die either way.)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Mai: Mega Mawile. Revives herself, but with a buffer time of (times died)-1 phases. Innocent. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile, and revived self N0.
I liek Squirtles: Litleo. Town crier. Has a targeting night action. Cried that EIFIE targeted him n0, ALLIGATES n1. Innocent.
Tailsy: Pumpkaboo/Mega Absol. Lover?
Blazhy: Aurorus/Mega Pinsir. Role and alignment unknown.
Vanilla Mongoose: Zygarde/Mega Aggron. Inspector?
Zexion: Vivillon/Mega Heracross. Bodyguard?
Butterfree: Yveltal/Mega Charizard X. Targeted into love, some form of night protection?
Negrek: Chesnaught/Mega Mewtwo Y. Role and alignment unknown.

Dead
Majora: Noivern. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Eifie: Mega Houndoom. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Mafia. A strange amulet was found on her corpse. Targeted ILS n0.
Wargle: Heliolisk. Role unknown. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Worst Username Ever: Klefki/Mega Gengar. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Light: Aegislash. Unknown role, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Superbird: Aromatisse. Healer with multiple side effects, of which one must be chosen every heal. Died N0, not in mass deathpile but not far from it either. Role, in conjunction with possible Captain, presumed to have caused mass deathpile. Innocent.
Alligates: Mega Kangaskhan. Copier, copied Superbird's role (signifying either that he was the first to die or the copied role was randomized or both). Innocent. Died n1.
(Note: "mass deathpile" refers to the presumable heap of Pokemon carcasses.)

???


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

we have almost everyone claimed now, and quite a few of us are targets

so suggestion: let's just have everyone claim. By which I mean Negrek and blazhy, who are talkative enough to not seem mafia but if we're believing the admittedly viable claims well.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Sorry! I've been fiddling about with other things - I kind of forgot about this. I promise I'll be here more, don't lynch me :( Obviously I can vouch for Butterfree's claim - I'm the lover and she's my sweet honey bee. In another bid to overturn the vote - *Zexion*. Sorry, man.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Negrek is very probably innocent. On N0, Metallica Fanboy relayed to me an anonymous message quoting "a conversation between Negrek and some other mysterious entity", which was the GM message about the captain ordering Negrek to target me. I assume it was Negrek who sent me that to alert me to this, which there would have been little reason to do if she were mafia (and, in fact, if we're right about the mafia captain not sending orders to mafia members, she wouldn't have gotten it at all). Thinking about it, somebody else could in theory have a role that allows them to send a copy of communication between the GM and somebody else to a third party, but it seems unlikely, and even if that were the case Negrek would still have gotten the message, which should not have happened if she were mafia.

...of course, it was Negrek who suggested the mafia captain probably didn't affect the mafia, but the logic was sound and yeah. As far as I'm concerned Negrek is in the clear.

I'd like to hear from blazhy, though. Being mafia doesn't always mean trying to lay low.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm the oracle. Night 0 I asked if there was a doctor in this game, because not having a doctor in MF's previous mafia was dangerous. Obviously I got a yes and Alligates could say that without me outing myself.

Night 1 I asked if Tailsy was Pumpkaboo, and the answer was yes. Along with the lover's claim and the flavour presented, I'm willing to believe Tailsy and Butterfree. I just realized belatedly that asking if Tailsy was Pumpkaboo was a really dumb thing to ask, because she could be Pumpkaboo /and/ mafia. Because of that the info I got wasn't entirely viable, either, so I saw no reason to roleclaim and give everyone my info.

Tonight I was planning to ask if VM is inspector, because if he's actually mafia claiming to be inspector then we'd be royally screwed. However, Butterfree's information makes Negrek's innocence quite plausible, meaning VM's information is likely correct. So I'm not sure if I should ask that anymore.

Thing is, it's possible that Tailsy or Butterfree is mafia. I mean, I don't think I've ever heard of a mafia-aligned lover-maker-thingy, but if Butterfree is mafia, then Tailsy effectively is as well. ... but we're fairly sure Butterfree isn't mafia because of the captain situation, right? So. I think we can tentatively say Tailsy and Butterfree are innocent?

Butterfree, you haven't exactly claimed yet, though. You've said you're one of the lovers, but what was your original role?

Anyway, to tie the vote for now, *Zexion*.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Butterfree, if Tailsy targeted you N0 (to make you her lover), how come she isn't dead?

I don't have any night actions whatsoever, so any message you got wasn't from me.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

My head hurts @_@

It'd be nice if you could roleclaim though, Negrek, because at the moment practically everyone is plausibly innocent (save for Zexion) and we need all the information we can get to pick at.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Is that how lovers works? I picked Butterfree as my lover before the captain message happened - I did get the message, but I assumed it didn't affect me because lovers is technically a passive role. Or something. 

On another note, doesn't VM knowing Negrek is innocent pretty easy to say if you're mafia-claiming-inspector? You sort of know who the innocent players are if you're part of the mafia faction. Inspector is a good claim for mafia for that kind of reason - you're not using information that's going to backfire on you later (excepting unusual circumstances). I'm not saying VM is necessarily mafia, but telling us Negrek is innocent isn't a dangerous thing to say if he is.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I've never really thought of lovers as a passive role like that. It still targets? I'd have though you'd have died, too, then?
Okay wait if Tailsy was to die, would Butterfree already have been her lover, and then die too? But then Butterfree was healed, so she wouldn't have died? Does healing protect against lover's death? Does it protect the other lover too? @_@ 

I thought that VM could potentially be mafia, too, which is why I thought of asking whether he was actually inspector tonight. But Butterfree's information makes me think that Negrek is plausibly innocent.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm chesnaught. During the day I can send a message to MF telling him I'm using close combat on a target of my choice. He will then post a message to halt normal day discussion. After that point, only me and the target I chose may talk, and only _other people_ can cast votes, and only for either me or my target. So you see why I was on about flavor earlier; I think my ability is very chesnaught-y. But... also not that useful, I don't think? I actually don't see how it's going to help at all.

Fwiw, I'm most suspicious of Vanilla Mongoose, Butterfree, and Tailsy at this point. I know I'm shooting myself in the face by going after VM (especially since I already turned down Butterfree's reason for calling me innocent, it's like I'm going out of my way to explain the reasons why I can't be innocent), but honestly inspector is a pretty safe, easy claim at this point, since the mafia obviously knows who's innocent (barring aliens/other factions) and if they can claim inspector then they don't much have to worry about being lynched. I guess it would make it awkward to explain why you wouldn't end up dead during a night phase soon thereafter, though. Butterfree and Tailsy just strike me as sketch as hell.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Tailsy said:


> Is that how lovers works? I picked Butterfree as my lover before the captain message happened - I did get the message, but I assumed it didn't affect me because lovers is technically a passive role. Or something.
> 
> On another note, doesn't VM knowing Negrek is innocent pretty easy to say if you're mafia-claiming-inspector? You sort of know who the innocent players are if you're part of the mafia faction. Inspector is a good claim for mafia for that kind of reason - you're not using information that's going to backfire on you later (excepting unusual circumstances). I'm not saying VM is necessarily mafia, but telling us Negrek is innocent isn't a dangerous thing to say if he is.


I don't see how lovers is passive??? You actively choose your partner. And. Negrek's point about how you should be dead is a good one, so I'm going to keep my vote for now.

That's true, but it doesn't seem suspicious enough on its own, since inspector is a high-risk role - for lynching and for claiming, since Metallica isn't averse to having them, and you can be counter-claimed (which it's pretty hard to "maybe there's two inspectors" at - though blazhy's oracle claim, well, Metallica tends to have a lot of inforoles)???

... Actually, I'm an inforole too, technically (the lynching thing). So uh.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If you want I will totally do the thing to prove that I'm telling the truth, although we're trying to have a discussion now so I wouldn't want to do the thing until we actually had someone else we wanted to vote towards and nothing much else to say. I should also say that close combat will reset the daytime timer.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

That's... wow. Definitely believe not made up, though that almost sounds like a terrorist role.



Negrek said:


> If you want I will totally do the thing to prove that I'm telling the truth, although we're trying to have a discussion now so I wouldn't want to do the thing until we actually had someone else we wanted to vote towards and nothing much else to say. I should also say that close combat will reset the daytime timer.


Yeah, don't do the thing now. Though if you do the thing later, maybe Tailsy or Butterfree.

Long time to talk!


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

This may just be me being too passive and not-good-at-decision-making-y, but if Butterfree and Tailsy are actually telling the truth, and we lose two innocents, and then another during the night, then we're done for. 

At this point in the game, claiming inspector isn't that much of a high-risk thing. I mean, if we lynch incorrectly based on VM's information, and the mafia kill goes through, we're matched. Depending on how MF handles things, the mafia may win, and stand a good chance of it in any case.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

As I've said before, I'm Mega Charizard X. The means of nighttime protection I've been talking about is pretty easy to bypass if you know how it works, hence why I've been _really_ vague about it and I'm sorry about that, but it applies to both me and Tailsy as I hinted in my last post, and that is why Tailsy didn't die on N0.

I also have a targeting action where I can pick someone up and negate both their actions and any actions targeted at them, during which I can also exchange anonymous messages with my target through the GM. I can only use it three times during the game and haven't done so yet since I wanted to save it for when it was needed. Since Negrek has no night action anyway, how about I use it on Negrek tonight, allowing her to verify tomorrow that she got an anonymous message from me?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh yeah, and MF is usually very lenient with time, so I don't think we should do the thing yet. 

That's an interesting role. If used in other games, it should totally be called "the thing" from now on.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

One other thing: for the most part ILS checks out, I guess, although he hasn't really been around today. At least we still got another of those weird messages during the day about someone being followed, and nobody else stepped up to say that it was them doing that, so it seems pretty plausible that that's his role. I'm just wondering about this other thing he said:



> My "passive" ability, as one could call it, is town crier. So I can't exactly say much. I can say, though, that a third of the players remaining are mafia. That is disturbing, to say the least.


How did he know a third of the remaining players were mafia? That appears unrelated to the other town crier thing.

Any sort of inforole like this seems very weird for mafia, but I'm still wondering what's up with it.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, whoa, lots of posts happened while I was typing that. I at least _assumed_ Tailsy survived because of our protection thing?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

iirc oracle can't ask about specific players... Otherwise, isn't that just like an overpowered version of inspector? I guess MF might do it differently. 

I still think Tailsy seems pretty sketchy. Even more so with Negrek's claim. And if she really did target Butterfree, then she _should_ be dead.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Holy crap that's a bunch of new posts


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> _Well,_ I'm a bit concerned. We only have nine/fifteen players alive now, and it's only been one night. Now, it's safe to assume that there's around a 25% mafia rate, and out of fifteen that gives us 3.75 - rounded up to four, and counting the fact that Eifie's dead, that gives us three mafia in our game of nine. Maybe 1/3 isn't something to be frantic about yet, but it's something to consider... we definitely want to get some discussion done today.


I assume ILS got the 1/3 mafia thingy from Mai, here.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

aaa
Oracle can ask any yes or no question, as long as it doesn't directly reveal alignment. Pretty sure that's the norm for oracles?

And using night actions to verify claims is all well and good, except we might not have another night to do so. Especially if Butterfree and Tailsy are actually lovers and we lynch them and we kill off two innocents.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Eh, it was just the way he phrased it: "I can't say much, but I can say this," like he was confirming the claim based on some information he had, rather than just restating.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> This may just be me being too passive and not-good-at-decision-making-y, but if Butterfree and Tailsy are actually telling the truth, and we lose two innocents, and then another during the night, then we're done for.
> 
> At this point in the game, claiming inspector isn't that much of a high-risk thing. I mean, if we lynch incorrectly based on VM's information, and the mafia kill goes through, we're matched. Depending on how MF handles things, the mafia may win, and stand a good chance of it in any case.


Hrk. Well, at some point we have to make a decision about who we trust, so....

Point.



Butterfree said:


> As I've said before, I'm Mega Charizard X. The means of nighttime protection I've been talking about is pretty easy to bypass if you know how it works, hence why I've been _really_ vague about it and I'm sorry about that, but it applies to both me and Tailsy as I hinted in my last post, and that is why Tailsy didn't die on N0.
> 
> I also have a targeting action where I can pick someone up and negate both their actions and any actions targeted at them, during which I can also exchange anonymous messages with my target through the GM. I can only use it three times during the game and haven't done so yet since I wanted to save it for when it was needed. Since Negrek has no night action anyway, how about I use it on Negrek tonight, allowing her to verify tomorrow that she got an anonymous message from me?


I'm a liiittle bit uncomfortable with how interlocking and convenient these stories are. :V If Negrek is doing a bit of bussing, then you can just do whatever you want. That also isn't a precisely innocent message, if the messages are anonymous - sure, we know now, but that's a spy role. If anyone, target me, I suppose: I assume I'm not going to be lynched at this point, so the targeting action really is pointless.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hold on a sec, ILS said passive ability. Perhaps his active ability is that conversation relaying thing that Butterfree got? Of course it could be one of those unfortunate beings in the deathpile but.
If ILS manages to get on and read everything before time's up, knowing his active ability would be great too.

I agree it's awkward phrasing, but I don't think it's overly suspect? I mean, I can't see why the mafia would have an ability like that :/


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, the lover message happened in the middle of the night while night actions happen at the end of the night, so I'd assume we were already considered lovers when night actions resolved!

Anyway, Negrek, y/n on me targeting you tonight to verify my claim?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, let's see. Maybe we ought to abstain? Is there some way we can set things up so we can confirm enough people innocent or at least one mafia next night?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> iirc oracle can't ask about specific players... Otherwise, isn't that just like an overpowered version of inspector? I guess MF might do it differently.
> 
> I still think Tailsy seems pretty sketchy. Even more so with Negrek's claim. And if she really did target Butterfree, then she _should_ be dead.


If I was GM, I would've allowed it - pokemon isn't alignment. But???

Yeah, same...

If ILS was mafia, though, it wouldn't be an ability. It would just be him knowing /because he's mafia/ how many mafia there are. But I don't understand why he would say that, even if he was mafia???


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Sorry, I keep refreshing and there's new messages all the time gosh. I just assumed my lovers role went before any actual night actions occurred and thus weren't a target of the captain. I think it would have been easier if Butterfree had just bussed me out at this point?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I don't mind being the message-receiver, but I agree that perhaps it ought to be Mai as well as anyone, because again, more or less confirmed innocent and all, not a relevant night action.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> Well, let's see. Maybe we ought to abstain? Is there some way we can set things up so we can confirm enough people innocent or at least one mafia next night?


I mean, do we think lynching a single innocent is safe at this point?

Because if you lynch me, we could get your alignment.

(... okay I guess asking you isn't the best thing since if you're mafia the response would be no of course, open question)


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

All right, then, I'll target Mai.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Wait, what? We get Negrek's alignment for lynching Mai? @_@ I'm confused!


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay. If we have Zexion bodyguard VM, VM inspect... well, someone (besides me, Mai, and Butterfree's target), and me ask if VM is inspector... 
1. Zexion or someone else dies. I receive confirmation VM is inspector. We get a bunch of confirmed innocents. Yay.
2. Zexion or someone else dies, I receive confirmation VM is /not/ inspector, we get a bunch of suspicious people to lynch. Yay.
3. VM dies, confirmation of inspector. Ungood.
4. VM dies, confirmation of uninspector. Also rather ungood.

??? My brain is starting to fail me, as evidenced by uncan grammar


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> aaa
> Oracle can ask any yes or no question, as long as it doesn't directly reveal alignment. Pretty sure that's the norm for oracles?
> 
> And using night actions to verify claims is all well and good, except we might not have another night to do so. Especially if Butterfree and Tailsy are actually lovers and we lynch them and we kill off two innocents.


I think abstaining may be a safe option at this point. On one hand, if we lynch Tailsy and she turns out to be innocent, we lose Butterfree as well. On the other hand, if we lynch Zexion and he was telling the truth, then you'll lose me, the inspector, during the night. 

blazhy, go ahead and ask if I am inspector. That should hopefully clear things up.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> Wait, what? We get Negrek's alignment for lynching Mai? @_@ I'm confused!


Oh, sorry!

My active action, aside from reviving, is that I can target a player to add to my "stockpile," which resets whenever I die. If I'm lynched, I can pick a player from the stockpile to have their alignment revealed publicly. Negrek is the only one in the pile right now.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I think abstaining may be a safe option at this point. On one hand, if we lynch Tailsy and she turns out to be innocent, we lose Butterfree as well. On the other hand, if we lynch Zexion and he was telling the truth, then you'll lose me, the inspector, during the night.
> 
> blazhy, go ahead and ask if I am inspector. That should hopefully clear things up.


??? I find it extremely suspicious that first you're all "but you can't target single players" and now you're "ask if I'm inspector." Which seems much more egregious to me, and not a thing Metallica would allow. (Possibly you're saying this because you think Metallica wouldn't, and just want to gain trust and void a night action.)


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If you don't mind getting lynched, Mai, and think it would be for the best, I definitely don't mind being confirmed innocent.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Also, we have no idea who they're going to target. I would honestly not be willing to bet it was me if I was inspector. So.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Wait, there's also if I die, I won't be able to post to confirm if VM is inspector or not.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I clarified that oracles can only not ask about alignment, and I assume VM read that, so I don't think the switch to "ask if I'm inspector" is suspicious? idk man


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, I still think out of everyone Negrek is one of the least likely to be mafia given the spy message (wow, I had no idea that was a role), so she's probably not the best player to do that with. Also, lynching you wastes a lynch that we could be using to possibly lynch mafia, which makes it pretty risky.

So, uh, if we agree it would be best to abstain, how do we ensure that ends up as the result? I'm not canceling my vote for Zexion while that still puts Tailsy on the chopping block, for obvious reasons.



			
				blazheirio889 said:
			
		

> Okay. If we have Zexion bodyguard VM, VM inspect... well, someone (besides me, Mai, and Butterfree's target), and me ask if VM is inspector...
> 1. Zexion or someone else dies. I receive confirmation VM is inspector. We get a bunch of confirmed innocents. Yay.
> 2. Zexion or someone else dies, I receive confirmation VM is /not/ inspector, we get a bunch of suspicious people to lynch. Yay.
> 3. VM dies, confirmation of inspector. Ungood.
> 4. VM dies, confirmation of uninspector. Also rather ungood.


Well, if Zexion was going to bodyguard VM, then VM dying makes him mafia, doesn't it? Or wait, does this bodyguard role only have a limited chance of succeeding?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> ??? I find it extremely suspicious that first you're all "but you can't target single players" and now you're "ask if I'm inspector." Which seems much more egregious to me, and not a thing Metallica would allow. (Possibly you're saying this because you think Metallica wouldn't, and just want to gain trust and void a night action.)


She posted to clarify this, and proposed the idea in the first place??? Why would I think it is something MF wouldn't allow?

Gah, Im finding it difficult to keep up with this thread from my phone.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh. Right, yeah, lynching Mai to confirm Negrek's alignment is just as good as abstaining, so I guess that's still a pretty decent option (though then presumably I can't target Mai tonight, so do I target Negrek?) The question of how we switch the vote over without the possibility of "whoops night over Tailsy and Butterfree die" remains, though.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Lessee. If we lynch Mai, I flip innocent and Mai revives later. Butterfree can target Tailsy and, assuming her vague other-protection holds, both she and Tailsy will be safe for the duration of the night. This only leaves the mafia with five targets: Zexion, ILS, me, blazheirio, and VM. Zexion can, in addition, protect one of the other four for the night. I'm not sure, but perhaps narrowing down the potential targets for mafia and picking our potential inforole questions right, we can figure something out here... but then if the mafia kill goes through we'll be tied, right? Might be worth it. I have to think about it carefully.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> She posted to clarify this, and proposed the idea in the first place??? Why would I think it is something MF wouldn't allow?
> 
> Gah, Im finding it difficult to keep up with this thread from my phone.


... Did she??? Then I must be losing track of the thread, too; this is all confusing. 



Negrek said:


> If you don't mind getting lynched, Mai, and think it
> would be for the best, I definitely don't mind being confirmed innocent.


wait a second I fucked up

I was going to target you before I was switched to Butterfree, so I lost your marker

the person I targeted was VM

which is actually pretty useful???

I revive at the beginning of the phase tomorrow, so no killing once I die, and Metallica pretty much said I'll be fine. So yeah, lynching me is as dangerous as abstaining, really, but with more info.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Bodyguard should be guaranteed, so. If VM dies, Zexion will be our next lynch target. But then the inspector confirmation/refutation I get will be useless, and I'll likely be the next to go, and then we won't really have info. So it's not exactly an ideal scenario.

Negrek, Butterfree, Mai, and I are online, at least; VM should be able to vote, as well. I think we can safely switch to a lynch for Mai without night ending oops


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... oh, sweet. Confirming VM as innocent/mafia is even better than Negrek. Then I can ask a different question.

Zexion, of course, if VM is mafia don't bodyguard him, I think you should bodyguard me instead since I'm the only other inforole?

There remains the question I should ask, then, since we're confirming VM's innocence another way.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hold on, if we're going to lynch Mai, then Negrek can use her action, we can lynch Mai, and we can get more daytime to discuss, right?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yes, that way we'd be guaranteed to get at least one piece of information the next day--from either blazheirio or VM--if the mafia successfully targeted whoever Zexion _didn't_. If they went for the guaranteed kill--either me or Zexion--then we would be getting _two_ pieces of info. So they could either choose a surefire murder and letting us get two things, or a 50% chance of us getting only one thing and a 50% chance of us getting both anyway. Mmm.

I have to figure out how either blazheirio or VM or both being mafia could screw that up, though. There might be a way to have them ask/inspect such that they would be forced to either give up useful information or show themselves mafia, though. One way or another, if Mai's dead and only one person dies tomorrow night, we end up tied with the mafia, correct? I didn't do that math wrong? So our success at that point would bank on our being able to confirm either at least one mafia or at least two innocents for tomorrow and then depend on how tiebreaking rules work, since initially there'd be three mafia and three innocents alive and who got to cast the deciding vote would mean a lot.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

No discussion once I use my action, unfortunately. But if my doing so would convince you of my innocence, then I can do that once we've decided we have no more discussion to make _and_ have a lynch target.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If Mai dies and the mafia night kill goes through, then the town would already be matched though... Which is why we either have to abstain now or lynch a mafia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Actually, Mai, when would you revive?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

So if we lynched Mai and I used my ability, that would give us VM's alignment, and if people were willing to see that as a sign of my innocence, mine as well.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Again, is it bad for us to match mafia? How do ties work?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If VM turns out to be mafia, I suppose Butterfree can use her action on him, in case he's the don? Actually, Butterfree may be more useful trying to prevent a night kill. ... or protecting Tailsy and herself. Butterfree knows best, so I think she should speak on this.

At the moment Zexion still seems the most suspicious, we're just leaving him be because bodyguard would be incredibly useful atm. But either way we should be able to get at least one piece of info tonight.

And yeah, if we lynch and one mafiakill goes through, we'll be tied. 

Aaand as for tiebreaking, we should ask MF. MF?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Actually, Mai, when would you revive?


At the beginning of the day tomorrow. So, no double kill for me, I think.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Wait, Mai revives the day phase after this night, so I think we'll still be ahead.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Actually, if we lynch Mai and the mafia bypasses the "protection" that Butterfree and Tailsy have, then the mafia would _win_.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oookaaay... so I think we want to try and plan out our inforoles? If Zexion is innocent, inspect... blazheirio889? And blazheirio889 ask... what? Something about Tailsy/Butterfree seems good, but just asking if they're lovers won't be enough. (tbh I'm still pretty sure at least one of them is mafia.)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> If VM turns out to be mafia, I suppose Butterfree can use her action on him, in case he's the don? Actually, Butterfree may be more useful trying to prevent a night kill. ... or protecting Tailsy and herself. Butterfree knows best, so I think she should speak on this.


We may or may not want to actually speak about everything??? After all, the mafia see it too. But information is good. I don't know.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If it was as simple as the mafia being able to just target either Tailsy or Butterfree to bypass their protection, though, Butterfree would never have claimed to have protection at all. She seemed reasonably certain she would live a mafia attack earlier on the thread, when she specifically said we should protect someone other than her because she could take it, so it would be powerful strange if she changed her tune on that now.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, lynching Mai to get VM's alignment sounds like a good idea, and Negrek's ability seems like a good way to reset the vote and make it simple. Are there any downsides to this? (I'm not convinced it's a role that could _only_ be innocent, but as I've said before I'm fairly confident Negrek is innocent.)



			
				Negrek said:
			
		

> Butterfree can target Tailsy and, assuming her vague other-protection holds, both she and Tailsy will be safe for the duration of the night.


Well, as I said the other-protection protects _both_ of us. It's saf_er_ if I target Tailsy, yeah, since it's not foolproof, but if you think it would be useful at all to get confirmation of my role we'll _probably_ be okay even if I target someone else.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> (tbh I'm still pretty sure at least one of them is mafia.)


me too. Me too.

sorry I guess getting on my phone means clocking out of serious discussion,  I have no clue on a lot of this stuff right now


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If the mafia kill lovers, I think we'll be matched during the day phase? I think mafia vs innocent count only matters at the beginning of the day.

And good point, Mai. I guess it's up to Butterfree, and then what happened during the night can be discussed the next day.

Negrek, of course I'd say that VM should inspect someone other than me since I know I'm innocent, but I suppose the inspection is needed to verify my info so I'm not entirely opposed to being inspected.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

But could it be that she is only _saying_ that to discourage the mafia from even trying to kill her? I have admittedly used that tactic in the past when playing lovers.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, if you think Tailsy will likely be fine, then it might be most valuable for you to target ILS instead, as that would leave the mafia only four viable targets unless they wanted to waste their nightkill on either you or Tailsy in hopes of connecting and/or screwing with us by having no one die tomorrow night.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Is there any reason to target ILS rather than you, Negrek? You don't have a night action, and ILS has implied that he does.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Could you folks be a little more specific about that tiebraking question?

If it's about tied votes, I still don't have a policy set in stone for that, and if they're tied at the end of this current time extension I'm willing to deal down another one (but none more, at least not at this phase).


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I VM'd MF and he said he'd be handing down a time extension, so I think we can all rest a bit easier now. :P
That aside, is there anything vitally important I should stay for? I'm feeling sleepy and I need to wake up early tomorrow.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Wouldn't the mafia targeting ILS out them the next day because of his town crier thing? Or does that stop once he's dead, or something? I've never played with so many message-y roles :U 5am mafia-ing is hard.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

All the ninjas

I think our current questions are "what happens in the event of a tied vote", "do mafia win when they outnumber innocents, or match them", and "if the mafia outnumber the innocents during the night, but won't during the day, do they still win during the night"?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I don't think ILS should clarify whether it stops if he's dead. Right now it's a deterrent to being killed, which limits viable mafia targets. So in light of that, I think Butterfree targeting Negrek is a fine idea (though it might also be worth it being vague about Negrek or Tailsy, to further muddle the mafia).


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I could see claiming night-protection if you didn't have it, but that seems like a risky move if you're somebody's lover. That move would indirectly put more heat on Tailsy, since it means the mafia has a smaller pool of people to pick from, and Butterfree would presumably have died anyway if that happened, so... idk, it doesn't seem like a great tactic to me.

What if VM flips mafia? Should we have Butterfree target him if so, in case he's the don? That sounded like a good idea, whoever said it.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, good point, if the mafia target ILS then they might get ratted on, so Butterfree targeting me might be the better idea.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh right that idea
Yeah, if VM flips mafia, Butterfree should probably target him; otherwise, either Negrek or Tailsy.

I still dunno what question I should ask tonight, though?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> Oh right that idea
> Yeah, if VM flips mafia, Butterfree should probably target him; otherwise, either Negrek or Tailsy.
> 
> I still dunno what question I should ask tonight, though?


Agreed on target VM if mafia.

Have any mafia-aligned players claimed to be in a lover pair? Something about Butterfree and Tailsy.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh, right, and before we do the thing, should we wait for ILS and Zexion?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If the answer's yes, we can't be sure whether Butterfree or Tailsy is mafia, though.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Uhh. I think that Negrek can restate the plan for Zexion during the thing, and I don't think waiting for ILS is vital? It'd be nice if he spoke up, but. I don't think waiting for either is imperative.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> If the answer's yes, we can't be sure whether Butterfree or Tailsy is mafia, though.


Yeah, but if you can't ask questions about individual alignment, then that might be a decent way? Plus, I highly doubt one would be mafia without the other.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm not just saying it, but then again I suppose I'd say that even if I were, so whatever. I am definitely offering to use it on someone other than Tailsy if you think it would be useful, so yeah, VM if he flips mafia, otherwise Negrek sounds good.

Well, I'm breathing a lot easier with the extension. Do we have the entire plan laid out, aside from blazhy's question? (I'm in favor of you asking if any mafia-aligned players have claimed lovers since I know that will venerate both of us.)


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

True. There the problem, though, of killing off an innocent and then being matched by the mafia if one is innocent and the other's mafia. I mean, info's info, but it just occurred to me that we might not be able to act on it very well...?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If the answer to that question is yes, then:

1. they're both mafia but not lovers: we kill them both
2. they're both mafia and lovers: not very likely, doesn't matter, we kill one and they both die
3. one is mafia, one is not, they are not lovers: sucks, but at least we've determined that at least one of them is mafia. Pick which one we think is more likely and lynch them first.
4. one is mafia, one is not, they are lovers: we can't win without murdering them both anyway, so... sorry, innocent lover

I don't see a downside, assuming that oracle question is acceptable. Ideally that would come with VM inspecting blazheirio889 to confirm her innocence. If VM AND blazheirio are both mafia, blazheirio could really screw us over by giving us the wrong information there... but we'd also go after VM first with the lynch, since we'd be SURE of his alignment, and that would give us a bit more time to figure out how to work out whether to trust blazheirio's information.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> True. There the problem, though, of killing off an innocent and then being matched by the mafia if one is innocent and the other's mafia. I mean, info's info, but it just occurred to me that we might not be able to act on it very well...?


Mismatching alignment lovers pretty much never happen, I think? And if one is really innocent, then they'd have to be misinformed about their partner, since otherwise they'd tell us? Right?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay so, if VM flips innocent:
VM, inspect someone other than Mai, Tailsy, or Negrek. ... or Butterfree? Butterfree, I forget, does picking someone up render you immune to night actions as well? May want to inspect me to ensure that my information can be trusted.
Zexion, bodyguard VM.
Butterfree, target Negrek or Tailsy.
I will... ask a question. Yet to be decided entirely.

If VM flips mafia:
Zexion, bodyguard me.
Butterfree, target VM or Tailsy. Probably VM.
I will still ask some as-of-yet determined question.

I think that's about it?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Actually I do recall a bunch of misaligned lovers. The innocent lover pretty much becomes mafia. At least, I'm pretty sure that's how it works.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I mean especially since Tailsy's role seems to indicate she can choose whoever she wants as a lover, it's not implausible that she happened upon a mafia member.

And I just realized I derped at mathing and we actually won't be matched/outnumbered if we lynch an innocent-mafia lover pair, since we'll be sniping a mafia member as well. Whoops.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

So I suppose the plan is as follows:

Okay so, if VM flips innocent:
VM, inspect someone other than Mai, Tailsy, or Negrek. ... or Butterfree? Butterfree, I forget, does picking someone up render you immune to night actions as well? May want to inspect me to ensure that my information can be trusted.
Zexion, bodyguard VM.
Butterfree, target Negrek or Tailsy.
Blazhy will ask "have any mafia-aligned players claimed to be in a lover pair?"

If VM flips mafia:
Zexion, bodyguard me.
Butterfree, target VM or Tailsy. Probably VM.
Blazhy will ask "have any mafia-aligned players claimed to be in a lover pair?"

I think that's about it? 
(also whoo I've never posted so much in a row in my life I feel like a rebel)


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Geez. Why would we vouch for each other's claim if we were lying about being lovers and only one of us was mafia? Why would we even do that. I would have been like, pfft, bye Butts, you're scum, don't even think about calling me. Worst date ever.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

...okay, this is going to sound incredibly stupid, but I just reread my role PM to make sure if I can be targeted while picking someone up (it doesn't say anything about me being immune), and remembered (which I'd totally forgotten) that I can also kill the player I picked up at the end of the night if I so choose. (I know this is a completely ridiculous thing to forget.) So if VM flips mafia, I'll be able to both block and kill him, which is nice!


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> Actually I do recall a bunch of misaligned lovers. The innocent lover pretty much becomes mafia. At least, I'm pretty sure that's how it works.


Yeah, that's what I mean - they become aligned. Misaligned would be they have different win conditions - like, an actual innocent and mafia lover. In that case, as Negrek said, we kill them both anyway. And if they're not actually lovers, then if one of them is actually innocent then they probably wouldn't have any reason to corroborate the story.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I can recall it happening at least once in the past, yeah. In this case I could see it happening if lover were _Butterfree's_ original role, and she targeted Tailsy, who was originally mafia and had the secret-message-passing-power. This is if we accept the premise that either Butterfree was allowed to freely target N0 because she wouldn't be asked to target herself or that lover-picking is immune to the redirect command. At this point she'd be able to coordinate with Tailsy about the sending of messages, and since they're anonymous, there would be no indication that they were coming from Tailsy rather than her anyway--she could claim that was a validation of her power. She'd also be able to claim some degree of night immunity because, y'know. The mafia wouldn't kill her. So yeah, the two of them would essentially be able to pretend opposite roles quite conveniently in that scenario.

All speculative, of course, but I'm just saying it could happen.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I can recall it happening at least once in the past, yeah. In this case I could see it happening if lover were _Butterfree's_ original role, and she targeted Tailsy, who was originally mafia and had the secret-message-passing-power. This is if we accept the premise that either Butterfree was allowed to freely target N0 because she wouldn't be asked to target herself or that lover-picking is immune to the redirect command. At this point she'd be able to coordinate with Tailsy about the sending of messages, and since they're anonymous, there would be no indication that they were coming from Tailsy rather than her anyway--she could claim that was a validation of her power. She'd also be able to claim some degree of night immunity because, y'know. The mafia wouldn't kill her. So yeah, the two of them would essentially be able to pretend opposite roles quite conveniently in that scenario.

All speculative, of course, but I'm just saying it could happen.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> ...okay, this is going to sound incredibly stupid, but I just reread my role PM to make sure if I can be targeted while picking someone up (it doesn't say anything about me being immune), and remembered (which I'd totally forgotten) that I can also kill the player I picked up at the end of the night if I so choose. (I know this is a completely ridiculous thing to forget.) So if VM flips mafia, I'll be able to both block and kill him, which is nice!


... this sounds completely implausible but it doesn't come to mind as a very scum-helpy thing to lie about, uh


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... oh, sweet, we have a vigilante of sorts. That sounds like a rather complex role though o.o Anyway, that's always nice to know!

Yeah, what I said about not being able to act on the info was me derping out. If the answer to my question is yes, then we'll lynch either one; if both don't die, then the other is almost certainly also mafia, and we go for the other.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> I can recall it happening at least once in the past, yeah. In this case I could see it happening if lover were _Butterfree's_ original role, and she targeted Tailsy, who was originally mafia and had the secret-message-passing-power. This is if we accept the premise that either Butterfree was allowed to freely target N0 because she wouldn't be asked to target herself or that lover-picking is immune to the redirect command. At this point she'd be able to coordinate with Tailsy about the sending of messages, and since they're anonymous, there would be no indication that they were coming from Tailsy rather than her anyway--she could claim that was a validation of her power. She'd also be able to claim some degree of night immunity because, y'know. The mafia wouldn't kill her. So yeah, the two of them would essentially be able to pretend opposite roles quite conveniently in that scenario.
> 
> All speculative, of course, but I'm just saying it could happen.


... Which scenario is this referring to? >>;


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> ... this sounds completely implausible but it doesn't come to mind as a very scum-helpy thing to lie about, uh


(also, I did completely forget who I targeted, so)


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I know it sounds terrible! But it would be even worse to a) kill mafia-flipping VM and then go "oh, yeah, I know I said I'd target him which should have prevented this from happening but actually this was me too", or b) not kill mafia-flipping VM when I could, so.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The scenario of Butterfree being lover and having picked Tailsy, who was mafia, if you're referring to the last sentence of the first paragraph of that post. If you're talking about "I can recall it happening at least once," the "it" is lovers with different alignments.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... that paragraph and whichever scenario it's referring to confused me quite thoroughly, but since the premises that must be accepted don't seem that plausible and it's quite speculative anyway, I think it won't be terribly harmful if I just pretend I didn't read it. OTL

So, are we done planning for today, more or less? Because I'm sleepy. :C


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> ... that paragraph and whichever scenario it's referring to confused me quite thoroughly, but since the premises that must be accepted don't seem that plausible and it's quite speculative anyway, I think it won't be terribly harmful if I just pretend I didn't read it. OTL
> 
> So, are we done planning for today, more or less? Because I'm sleepy. :C


... I'm just gonna go with that too.

I've been contemplating signing out for a while now, so it's probably a good idea.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Wait, hold up. We might have a problem, Houston.

When I use my power, neither I nor the player I'm targeting can influence the vote. Since I'm reasonably certain that both me and Mai are innocent, that means there would be six people eligible to vote. If all the mafia voted for me instead of Mai, then the best the innocents would be able to do is tie by all voting for Mai, and MF would have to figure out pretty quick how he was going to do tiebreakers. If I die at the end of today instead of Mai, I think our whole plan falls apart pretty awesomely?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... it's even worse if one of the lovers is innocent and votes along with the mafia, actually. Uh.

Is it imperative that you use your power? I mean, it's great to get confirmation of the thing, but it's probably something we can do without.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I don't think it is; it was just to show that I'm innocent. I can hold off and do it tomorrow if that would be better.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm not entirely sure why we'd /need/ it, but whatever.

I suppose this means we'll all be switching our vote to *Mai* now?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If Negrek doesn't use her power, we can just manually vote for Mai instead. With the extension, manually getting that bandwagon going is no longer as risky. (Though given the mafia is probably dying to get me and Tailsy lynched so they won't have to deal with the vague nighttime protection, might I humbly suggest the bandwagon start with some people whose vote is currently cast for Tailsy?)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> I don't think it is; it was just to show that I'm innocent. I can hold off and do it tomorrow if that would be better.


Our odds are only going to get worse on your power? We can still lynch me, but.

We can flat-out say: if you're voting for Negrek, you're mafia. What's the worst-case scenario of you dying? Since, yeah, you're dead and our info plan is wrecked ... but we presumably have all the mafia then, so we just need to lynch. Can we get a majority then?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

On alignment victory condition ties:

Normally, the way I run it is so, if 50% of the living player list consists of mafia-aligned players _at the end of a given phase_, then mafia wins.

Could I be running it this exact way this time? Who's to say. Last game, it was possible for some mafia-aligned players (ie the ones Lysandre recruited and didn't yet hand the Indivisible Gift down to) not to count towards the win condition. So who knows if I'm meddling with that again. I could be doing that, or I could be not doing that.

But yeah, now you know how I'd run it assuming that I'm not meddling with it in any way.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If we lynch an innocent and then a mafia night kill goes through, we'll be matched. Then it's up to how MF does tiebreakers. If the mafia manages to snipe the lovers and they're both innocent, then we lose.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> I'm not entirely sure why we'd /need/ it, but whatever.
> 
> I suppose this means we'll all be switching our vote to *Mai* now?


We ... don't, really. I mean, I'd even say that's a plausible terrorist replacement, but I trust Negrek enough now to assume neg's innocent anyway.

*Mai,* in case we don't do the thing or have more discussions on doing the thing.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Hold on. End of a given phase? Does that mean if Mai revives at the beginning of the day phase, we'll end the night with 50% of each side (given that one mafia kill goes through), and then innocents will lose?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I can't do this TTmTT I'm just gonna head off to bed now and hope that everything isn't in smoking ruins when I come back.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> On alignment victory condition ties:
> 
> Normally, the way I run it is so, if 50% of the living player list consists of mafia-aligned players _at the end of a given phase_, then mafia wins.
> 
> Could I be running it this exact way this time? Who's to say. Last game, it was possible for some mafia-aligned players (ie the ones Lysandre recruited and didn't yet hand the Indivisible Gift down to) not to count towards the win condition. So who knows if I'm meddling with that again. I could be doing that, or I could be not doing that.
> 
> But yeah, now you know how I'd run it assuming that I'm not meddling with it in any way.









... Oh. Uhm, yes. Not do the thing?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If the next night phase ends with 50% of the living player list as mafia, then yes, mafia would win at that point. That, of course, is assuming both that they necessarily will and that and I'm not meddling with anything.

Also, *24-hour time extension*. I was going to hand it down technically as a result of the vote being tied, so you're lucky that right now it happens to be down to two votes on each one of Zexion, Tailsy and Mai. Although I don't think I'd be bastard enough to not hand the extension down if it came to that.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



> We can flat-out say: if you're voting for Negrek, you're mafia. What's the worst-case scenario of you dying? Since, yeah, you're dead and our info plan is wrecked ... but we presumably have all the mafia then, so we just need to lynch. Can we get a majority then?


Ah, that's a good point. Worst-case scenario is... I die, and then Tailsy and Butterfree _are_ innocent lovers and they both end up dying tomorrow night and we utterly lose. Not very likely? So I'll... be prepared to use the ability, then?



> I could be doing that, or I could be not doing that.


If you are doing that, I could also be flying to Brazil and punching you in the face, just saying.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

...or not do the thing. I can not do the thing, too.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> If you are doing that, I could also be flying to Brazil and punching you in the face, just saying.


It's official, I am not going to host something else immediately after this ends.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Changing my vote to *Mai*! That's a plurality for Mai by now if I've counted correctly, so I doubt Negrek's ability is going to be needed.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh geez. I don't even wanna think about how complicated this game certainly is. *Mai*, then! I'm going to bed, lads.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I think I'm gonna follow blazhy's lead and UTTERLY QUIT FOR TONIGHT but wait Butterfree

what do WE EVEN WANT TO DO AT THIS POINT because uh we might lose

then again I might punch Metallica in the face too because if we do and there's no follow-up THEN


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm switching between no caps and ALL CAPS because too tired to think otherwise but

did we ever resolve blazhy's question (no)
are we SURE OF WHAT WE'RE DOING (no???)

I guess a plurality isn't ending the day early but


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, we have twenty-four hours, so I think for now I'll just vote *Mai*, and then I can review this thread tomorrow and see if anything's changed once I've had the time to step back and reflect for a bit.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I literally just handed down a time extension, so at the very least I want to make good on like half of its intended duration.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Voting for *Mai*. 

This certainly was interesting, but I need sleep.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Wait, uh. So MF is saying if we lynch Mai, the mafia kill someone and there are three mafia, we lose? That's... inconvenient.

Did we know there are three mafia? How did ILS get his information and when? @_@


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Ugh, I'm going to bed. Keeping up with this thread is doing bad things to my brain.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Just one last thing:



Mai said:


> did we ever resolve blazhy's question (no)


I'm pretty sure we decided blazhy was going to ask if any mafia players have claimed lovers to verify me and Tailsy?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh, damn. Well, my reading comprehension is obviously shot, so I'm still going to take a break before taking another look at this. I guess there might be quite a bit of backpedaling to do.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, I think I have a plan, but it hinges on how ILS' town crier ability works. ILS, do you report the names of _all_ the players who target you at night, or only _one_ of them, if there are multiple?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Butterfree said:


> Wait, uh. So MF is saying if we lynch Mai, the mafia kill someone and there are three mafia, we lose? That's... inconvenient.
> 
> Did we know there are three mafia? How did ILS get his information and when? @_@


Yeah. Sleeping on it, I wholeheartedly Do Not Support being lynched. Don't lynch me.

A preemptive *abstain,* but best case scenario we want to lynch someone. A mafia. We're already in a risky situation just by existing, so :V

Risk factors:
Low - if lynched and innocent, only endangerment is in the mafia kill. Really, less medium, still significant danger.
Medium - if lynched and innocent, probably not terrible.
High - if lynched and innocent, terrible. Endangers other innocents in some way.

Mai: Mega Mawile. Revives herself, but with a buffer time of (times died)-1 phases, and can confirm other alignments by being lynched. Innocent. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile, and revived self N0. Risk factor in lynching: low.
I liek Squirtles: Litleo. Town crier. Has a targeting night action. Cried that EIFIE targeted him n0, ALLIGATES n1. Risk factor in lynching: low.
Tailsy: Pumpkaboo. Supposed lover of Butterfree. Risk factor in lynching: high.
Blazhy: ??? Oracle. Risk factor in lynching: medium.
Vanilla Mongoose: Zygarde. Inspector. Risk factor in lynching: medium.
Zexion: ??? Bodyguard. Risk factor in lynching: high.
Butterfree: Mega Charizard X. Sky Drop. Risk factor in lynching: high.
Negrek: Chesnaught. Does the thing. Risk factor in lynching: medium.

Dead
Majora: Noivern. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Eifie: Mega Houndoom. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Mafia. A strange amulet was found on her corpse. Targeted ILS n0.
Wargle: Heliolisk. Role unknown. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Worst Username Ever: Klefki/Mega Gengar. Role unknown, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Light: Aegislash. Unknown role, possibly targeting. Died N0, was in the mass deathpile. Innocent.
Superbird: Aromatisse. Healer with multiple side effects, of which one must be chosen every heal. Died N0, not in mass deathpile but not far from it either. Role, in conjunction with possible Captain, presumed to have caused mass deathpile. Innocent.
Alligates: Mega Kangaskhan. Copier, copied Superbird's role (signifying either that he was the first to die or the copied role was randomized or both). Innocent. Died n1.
(Note: "mass deathpile" refers to the presumable heap of Pokemon carcasses.)

I don't like how there's a bandwagon now and I'm afraid discussion won't start again. Posting this now; there's more to reply to, but I have to get ready first. Is 6:50 A.M. here. :V


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

also I'm going to make a suspicion list because I can: 

Mai: I'm myself. I don't suspect myself.
I liek Squirtles: Hasn't talked, but wasn't online. Weird role, probably true but not necessarily innocent. Vaguely suspicious. Not opposed to lynching.
Tailsy: Very suspicious. Of course, afraid of lynching because lover claim.
Blazhy: Not very suspicious at all. Probably innocent.
Vanilla Mongoose: Vaguely suspicious. Not certain of that many inforoles. Not high on lynching bracket, though.
Zexion: ??? Suspicious. Very high likelihood of mafia, but if we lynch a legit bodyguard, we probably throw the game.
Butterfree: See Tailsy. Somehow less suspicious than Tailsy, but that's pointless.
Negrek: Very likely innocent. Helpful.

I want to hear role clarifications from ILS and Zexion. Exact, precise roles.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Just to make the list more complete, Zexion claimed Mega Heracross and I'm Aurorus. 
Also I dunno, I don't suspect Tailsy /that/ much because she claimed lover-maker, and that's not a role mafia members ever get, I think. I also agree that Butterfree is somewhat suspicious but has something somewhat vouching for her innocence, but the two of them together and their info/circumstances are. Sketchy. 
And if we lynch an innocent, we have a last-ditch thingy to increase chances of not being matched. Butterfree can kill someone, hopefully mafia, and put us back ahead during the day. Could be something to consider?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh, okay. Not that I could really argue about it being implausible, but what move gives you your oracle powers?
But she could easily become mafia??? And Metallica had mafia-recruiting roles last game: not quite the same, but. As a unit I feel like I have to trust them, though their credentials are pretty shady...

The only two people who claim to have any chance of stopping the kill are two of the most shady, though, and that disturbs me. What should our plan be if we abstain?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Nature Power. 
And yeah, I'm rather reluctant to trust Butterfree's vigilante thingy, but if she's on our side (a big if) then it could save us. 
I'll talk more when I get off my phone and onto the computer :P


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Tailsy! What are you thinking right now? You've viewed the thread twice now, I think - pretty sure you saw it when I posted in the morning.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

'Chesnaught: does the thing' is my favourite.

I've got to admit that I wasn't really certain on lynching Mai last night either, but I assumed I was just crap at numbers since everyone else seemed to be ok with it?? *Abstain* for now, even though I'm not sure it's likely we'll be able to really bandwagon on anyone else. I know I look pretty suspect but u__u there's not much I can do about that right now other than to assert that lynching me or Butterfree would, indeed, be terrible.

I don't think ILS is particularly suspicious. I mean, didn't his town crier ability tell us that Eifie targeted him on N0? Like I'm still a little puzzled as to how all that worked, but Eifie flipped mafia so why would she target ILS if he were in her faction? Unless he's terrorist, I guess, but.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Tailsy said:


> I don't think ILS is particularly suspicious. I mean, didn't his town crier ability tell us that Eifie targeted him on N0? Like I'm still a little puzzled as to how all that worked, but Eifie flipped mafia so why would she target ILS if he were in her faction? Unless he's terrorist, I guess, but.


I think at this point I have my reasons, but I'd rather wait for him to come in and elaborate before saying more.

Who do you suspect, then?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

You know, I'm not actually sure if Zexion being bodyguard would actually help us at this point. I mean, either way a death still happens and we'll still be matched (if we lynch an innocent, I mean). So lynching Zexion anyway might be a good idea.

It's really too bad we can't do the thing, extra day time and an extra lynch opportunity would be great... but alas.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Fair enough! He has been very quiet, although I don't think he has been online recently so. Personally I'm more inclined to be suspicious of Zexion in particular, and VM somewhat too, although these are just hunches more than anything due to their roleclaims being fairly easy ones for mafia members to fake, especially at this point in the game where there's not that many people left to go 'hey, that's my role!' or whatever. Although Metallica does seem to like a lot of inforoles so maybe that's not as much of an issue?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, *abstain* for now. If we lynch wrong, we quite possibly lose. If we abstain, then we should be able to figure out the mafia pretty conclusively if we cross-inspect everyone correctly.

blazhy asks if I am inspector 
I inspect... maybe Tailsy or Zexion?
Zexion protects me
Butterfree jails ILS and we can see if his crier ability takes effect
Mai targets... well it doesn't really matter
ILS, Negrek and Tailsy don't really do anything
Mafia kill each other and/or turn yourselves in

Sounds okay?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Yeah, *abstain* for now. If we lynch wrong, we quite possibly lose. If we abstain, then we should be able to figure out the mafia pretty conclusively if we cross-inspect everyone correctly.
> 
> blazhy asks if I am inspector
> I inspect... maybe Tailsy or Zexion?
> Zexion protects me
> Butterfree jails ILS and we can see if his crier ability takes effect
> Mai targets... well it doesn't really matter
> ILS, Negrek and Tailsy don't really do anything
> Mafia kill each other and/or turn yourselves in
> 
> Sounds okay?


Possible problem: that's a roleblock, so crying wouldn't happen???


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Switching to *abstain* since the consensus seems to be things might get Bad if we lynch Mai. (Too bad! I liked that plan.)

(My ability is actually technically Tough Claws, not Sky Drop, though the latter would really fit better.)

Negrek, what was your idea exactly? Is ILS even around? (Maybe somebody should PM him?)

Personally, based purely on gut feelings about their behaviour in the thread (well, more on gut feelings about everyone _else_'s behaviour in the thread, really), I'm most suspicious of Zexion, VM and ILS, in that order, but gut feelings aren't exactly much to go on.

My action would probably block ILS, yeah - my role PM describes it specifically as blocking both actions targeting that player and blocking them from using night actions themselves, not just blocking them from targeting anyone else.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> Possible problem: that's a roleblock, so crying wouldn't happen???


Isn't crying a passive action though? I mean, if Butterfree both blocks actions targeting that player and blocks them from using night actions themselves, then wouldn't the action still happen because ILS isn't _using a night action_? 

Even so, Mai could target ILS while he is being jailed by Butterfree.

"Butterfree and Mai are following me" --> Butterfree is lying
"Mai is following me" --> Butterfree is lying
"Butterfree is following me" --> Butterfree is telling the truth
No message --> Butterfree is telling the truth/ILS is lying


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, first of all I do think we should *abstain* for now, given the apparent chance for us to insta-lose if the mafia succeed in making a kill during the next night. Honestly, though, unless we can come up with a solid plan of action for the night phase, I think ultimately it might be best to just chance it; we are guaranteed to get some good information from that course of action, the mafia are not guaranteed to make a kill, and there's always the possibility of MF's faction-WTFery coming into play. On the other hand, if we have no solid plan proceeding into tonight, the fact that there's no chance of us losing doesn't mean much, because we aren't really doing anything to increase our chance of winning

Anyway, if we abstain, I think we should run night actions like this:

Vanilla Mongoose inspects ILS
Zexion defends ILS
blazheirio889 oracles a question that will reveal ILS' alingment ("Is the player who claimed litleo mafia," or similar)
Butterfree sky drops (or whatever) Tailsy

Our problem is that we have two potential inforoles but no indication whether they're reliable. This configuration of actions, which hinges upon ILS' town crier ability (it will be dramatically more chancy if he only shouts about _one_ of the people targeting him, rather than _all_), will provide solid information about at least two people under a variety of different potential mafia/innocent configurations, as detailed below. Under this setup, _assuming at most one of the four players involved is mafia_ we can say that:

- _If ILS dies, Zexion is mafia._ This indicates that either Zexion is not bodyguard or he isn't working with the town: at this point this is as good as a mafia claim to me.

- _If ILS does not report Zexion targeting him, Zexion is mafia._ Likewise, even if ILS survives because the mafia offs somebody else but Zexion is not working with us or being honest about his role, he should be lynched.

- _If ILS does not report VM targeting him, VM is mafia._ Same reasons.

- _If ILS is able to report VM's target and does not die, VM is innocent inspector._ In this case we can assume VM's innocence and the results of his inspections accurate.

- _blazheirio889's report does nothing to confirm her own role, but ensures that the mafia can't cover ILS' alignment simply by killing VM._ I'm actually not sure about including blazheirio889 in here anymore, but I already typed out all the two-mafia interactions so I'm not about to go removing her from the list now. But yeah, basically this. I feel like there's something I'm forgetting about that explains why I mixed her in here in the first place, but if so, then I... forgot.

Things get hairier if we start assuming more than one mafia among the group. If there are _at most two_ mafia players among these four:

- _If VM and Zexion are mafia, we will know at least one of them is such._ They're not going to be able to make this work without not targeting ILS, whether because they can't afford to kill him with their targeting and implicate Zexion or not target him at all and implicate them both.

- _If ILS and Zexion are mafia, we will know at least ILS' alignment._ They can only kill one of blazheirio889 and VM, and those two should both report mafia for ILS.

- _If VM and blazheirio889 are mafia, we will gain no new information._ Depending on how ILS' ability works, VM can target him and end up killing Zexion, then he and blazheirio889 both lie about their results. This looks identical to a mafia kill coming from somewhere else among the player base and so does nothing to improve our understanding of the situation.

- _If Zexion and blazheirio889 are mafia, we will know at least Zexion's role._ Again, Zexion can't act without killing ILS or not targeting ILS, either of which will implicate him.

- _If Zexion and VM are mafia, then we will know at least Zexion's role._ Same as above.

- _If ILS and blazheirio889 are mafia, we will probably be misled._ In this scenario the mafia is likely to kill VM, with blazheirio889 stating ILS' innocence. We get actively bad information here.

- _If ILS and VM are mafia, we may also be misled, depending on how ILS' ability works._ The way messages have been popping up, I'd be surprised if ILS is choosing what to broadcast. If he _can_ mislead through these messages, then this scenario is as bad as ILS/blazheirio889 mafia, with the same outcome. If all he can do is turn his ability on/off at will, he'd have to turn it off here, which would implicate both Zexion and VM as mafia, as per the list above. In this case we are guaranteed good information (VM is mafia) and may also receive bad information (Zexion is mafia; he may or may not be). If he can't control the messages, he can't help but implicate VM when it becomes clear that VM hasn't targeted him.

I haven't worked through what would happen if three out of four of them are mafia, but I don't think it would be pretty. Whether we should do this or not therefore depends on how many mafia we think are remaining and how we think they're likely to be distributed among the remaining players. If you think it's most likely that three of blazheirio889, ILS, VM, and Zexion are mafia, then this is not an attractive option. I think Butterfree juuuust said that, but personally I'm betting that this is not the case. If you think at most two of those four are mafia, then this is the most solid course of action I've been able to come up with.

Obviously, some unknown mafia targeting role that has no visible effect could cause this all to go sideways, but I don't think we could come up with a plan that doesn't have that weakness anyway.

I feel like there must be a somewhat more optimal way to work blazheirio889 into the mix, but I haven't seen it yet. Of course, alternative proposals or critiques are welcome.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

So I'm body-guarding ILS tonight? Won't that leave VM open for attack by the Mafia? I'm willing to body-guard ILS tonight, just pointing that out.

Also, *abstaining* for today.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Isn't crying a passive action though? I mean, if Butterfree both blocks actions targeting that player and blocks them from using night actions themselves, then wouldn't the action still happen because ILS isn't _using a night action_?
> 
> Even so, Mai could target ILS while he is being jailed by Butterfree.
> 
> "Butterfree and Mai are following me" --> Butterfree is lying
> "Mai is following me" --> Butterfree is lying
> "Butterfree is following me" --> Butterfree is telling the truth
> No message --> Butterfree is telling the truth/ILS is lying


Passive, yeah, but it might still be blocked? It depends on how it's being flavored. I remember some roleblockers basically turning their targets into vanilla townies for the night; I think that happens in #tcod.



Negrek said:


> Well, first of all I do think we should *abstain* for now, given the apparent chance for us to insta-lose if the mafia succeed in making a kill during the next night. Honestly, though, unless we can come up with a solid plan of action for the night phase, I think ultimately it might be best to just chance it; we are guaranteed to get some good information from that course of action, the mafia are not guaranteed to make a kill, and there's always the possibility of MF's faction-WTFery coming into play. On the other hand, if we have no solid plan proceeding into tonight, the fact that there's no chance of us losing doesn't mean much, because we aren't really doing anything to increase our chance of winning
> 
> I feel like there must be a somewhat more optimal way to work blazheirio889 into the mix, but I haven't seen it yet. Of course, alternative proposals or critiques are welcome.


Also, we might even want to take a guess and lynch if we have time :V It's likely to be three mafia and only three mafia (still waiting on ILS for that one, though), so 3/8 chance of lynching a mafia; if you subtract Negrek and I, since I'd like to believe that's not on the table anymore (it'd be a lot easier for Negrek to just not if neg was mafia, for example), that's 3/5. Not bad at all, but.

If Butterfree is mafia and uses tough claws, what's the worst case scenario? It'd be hard to believe that they have two kills and haven't used both of them, so it'd probably be a don action, but a roleblock could throw a wrench in this.

Metallica, do you normally allow inforoles to be roleblocked?

And that answer to that is yes, Zexion, I suppose. Since we can't protect everyone, and I can't come up with any better plan.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> Metallica, do you normally allow inforoles to be roleblocked?


... I don't feel like doing the thing where I answer through members of Metallica, but, so as long as they go about obtaining their information through active night actions, they can be roleblocked.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I haven't read through everything carefully and considered it all yet, but what if VM and Zexion are mafia, both have targeted actions, but neither of them are the don? Or for any scenario where we rely on deaths to implicate people, what if person whoever is mafia but isn't don? (not sure if the second statement holds for other scenarios, but I decided just to make it a blanket statement instead of looking through everything and all)

Changing to *abstain*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Not sure if I approve of Negrek's plan because it cuts Butterfree and Tailsy out of the equation. I am quite positive that one, if not both of them, are mafia. As a matter of fact, if they are both mafia, then lover is a pretty easy claim to make because 1. no one wants to lynch the lovers because of the risk, and 2. it would explain how they are working together. On top of that, you have the claim that they are "protected" by Butterfree's power - perhaps this is their attempt at explaining why the "mafia" hasn't targeted them yet? The more I think about it, the less I would trust either of them.

Let's just say we ran neg's setup. Butterfree could kill ILS and block Zexion's bodyguarding - this would immediately implicate Zexion as mafia.

If Mai and Butterfree target ILS at the same time, at least then Mai could confirm if her action went through (assuming she has access to that information). blazhy can confirm if I am mafia while I inspect Tailsy. Zexion had probably better flip a coin - if heads, heal blazhy, if tails, heal me. Negrek I already inspected, so unless he has some sort of Godfather-type role, which is unlikely, I highly doubt he could be mafia.

How much time do we have left at this point?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> How much time do we have left at this point?


I've been doling out the time extensions at around 2 AM in my timezone (which, for the record, is 3+ -- one ahead of pretty much every single USA timezone, and I'm not entirely sure how DST is affecting things right now).

So that means about... five or six more hours.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> ... I don't feel like doing the thing where I answer through members of Metallica, but, so as long as they go about obtaining their information through active night actions, they can be roleblocked.


Well then! Inconvenient, but.

Does this mean "passive" abilities cannot be blocked?



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Not sure if I approve of Negrek's plan because it cuts Butterfree and Tailsy out of the equation. I am quite positive that one, if not both of them, are mafia. As a matter of fact, if they are both mafia, then lover is a pretty easy claim to make because 1. no one wants to lynch the lovers because of the risk, and 2. it would explain how they are working together. On top of that, you have the claim that they are "protected" by Butterfree's power - perhaps this is their attempt at explaining why the "mafia" hasn't targeted them yet? The more I think about it, the less I would trust either of them.
> 
> Let's just say we ran neg's setup. Butterfree could kill ILS and block Zexion's bodyguarding - this would immediately implicate Zexion as mafia.
> 
> If Mai and Butterfree target ILS at the same time, at least then Mai could confirm if her action went through (assuming she has access to that information). blazhy can confirm if I am mafia while I inspect Tailsy. Zexion had probably better flip a coin - if heads, heal blazhy, if tails, heal me. Negrek I already inspected, so unless he has some sort of Godfather-type role, which is unlikely, I highly doubt he could be mafia.


Yeah, I was uncomfortable at that, too - that plan sounds like it might work better? It all depends on ILS, though.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Not sure if I approve of Negrek's plan because it cuts Butterfree and Tailsy out of the equation. I am quite positive that one, if not both of them, are mafia. As a matter of fact, if they are both mafia, then lover is a pretty easy claim to make because 1. no one wants to lynch the lovers because of the risk, and 2. it would explain how they are working together. On top of that, you have the claim that they are "protected" by Butterfree's power - perhaps this is their attempt at explaining why the "mafia" hasn't targeted them yet? The more I think about it, the less I would trust either of them.
> 
> Let's just say we ran neg's setup. Butterfree could kill ILS and block Zexion's bodyguarding - this would immediately implicate Zexion as mafia.
> 
> If Mai and Butterfree target ILS at the same time, at least then Mai could confirm if her action went through (assuming she has access to that information). blazhy can confirm if I am mafia while I inspect Tailsy. Zexion had probably better flip a coin - if heads, heal blazhy, if tails, heal me. Negrek I already inspected, so unless he has some sort of Godfather-type role, which is unlikely, I highly doubt he could be mafia.
> 
> How much time do we have left at this point?


I can't block one person and kill another - I can only choose to kill the person I picked up at the end of the night, after possibly exchanging messages with them. (Though I really don't understand the logic behind thinking I'm mafia, have a killing action and then chose specifically to tell you truthfully about it before using it. What on earth would be the gain in that for me?)

Can the oracle actually ask a question that will directly reveal the alignment of a particular player? The restriction on asking directly about player alignment isn't worth much if you can just replace the player's username with a euphemism that obviously applies specifically only to them. "Have any mafia-aligned players claimed lovers" is within the line (or at least more so) since it can refer to two different players, but there is only one player who can even in theory be Litleo here.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Mai said:


> Well then! Inconvenient, but.
> 
> Does this mean "passive" abilities cannot be blocked?


Not by the kind of roleblocking I'd run conventionally, but who knows what I'm up to this time?

(I feel like there's a blade inching closer to my neck everytime I give these cryptic answers)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Not by the kind of roleblocking I'd run conventionally, but who knows what I'm up to this time?
> 
> (I feel like there's a blade inching closer to my neck everytime I give these cryptic answers)


...

...

...



Butterfree said:


> I can't block one person and kill another - I can only choose to kill the person I picked up at the end of the night, after possibly exchanging messages with them. (Though I really don't understand the logic behind thinking I'm mafia, have a killing action and then chose specifically to tell you truthfully about it before using it. What on earth would be the gain in that for me?)
> 
> Can the oracle actually ask a question that will directly reveal the alignment of a particular player? The restriction on asking directly about player alignment isn't worth much if you can just replace the player's username with a euphemism that obviously applies specifically only to them. "Have any mafia-aligned players claimed lovers" is within the line (or at least more so) since it can refer to two different players, but there is only one player who can even in theory be Litleo here.


Possibly to justify vigilante justice/nightkills with "oh, I thought they were mafia?" Ehhh.

Obviously, only blazhy acting through Metallica or Metallica himself can answer that question. :V Generally, it's more something that would _reveal_ alignment is fine, and not alignment itself, I think; though that depends on the game, and the difference between that can be subtle - just not asking alignment itself.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

What about that question Butterfree asked? Is a question like "did any mafia members claim ____" a valid oracle question?

Also guys, I dunno, it might be simpler just to lynch Zexion and then make a plan to gather information? Since everyone seems to be suspicious of him, plus having a bodyguard doesn't /prevent/ mafia kills, only redirects them. And if we have an inspector and a pseudo-inspector, then idk if we really need to redirect stuff?

Finally, with how MF is answering questions, clearly the only valid thing to do is to lynch *MF*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> What about that question Butterfree asked? Is a question like "did any mafia members claim ____" a valid oracle question?
> 
> Also guys, I dunno, it might be simpler just to lynch Zexion and then make a plan to gather information? Since everyone seems to be suspicious of him, plus having a bodyguard doesn't /prevent/ mafia kills, only redirects them. And if we have an inspector and a pseudo-inspector, then idk if we really need to redirect stuff?
> 
> Finally, with how MF is answering questions, clearly the only valid thing to do is to lynch *MF*.


That was the question she asked, yes?

Hmm, yeah, maybe??? Though we have a nice plan now. Zexion, how does your bodyguarding work, precisely? Do you have any special attributes, or are you just die-in-place?

Lynch the GM and everyone wins!


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Yeah, but MF didn't seem to see it, or just decided to tiptoe around it instead of getting a cryptic answer and having the phantom blade inch closer to his neck. :P So I'm asking again.

As VM pointed out, though, the big problem with the plan is that it cuts Tailsy and Butterfree out. And since it's likely either are mafia and thus both will act like mafia, that could seriously ruin our plans. So I'unno which would be better, lynching Zexion, or just going along with Negrek's plan.

(just in case it wasn't clear, my vote still technically stays as abstain :P)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> Yeah, but MF didn't seem to see it, or just decided to tiptoe around it instead of getting a cryptic answer and having the phantom blade inch closer to his neck. :P So I'm asking again.
> 
> As VM pointed out, though, the big problem with the plan is that it cuts Tailsy and Butterfree out. And since it's likely either are mafia and thus both will act like mafia, that could seriously ruin our plans. So I'unno which would be better, lynching Zexion, or just going along with Negrek's plan.
> 
> (just in case it wasn't clear, my vote still technically stays as abstain :P)


Follow VM's plan, then? I think it'd still work roughly the same way - just incorporating them, so.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



> I haven't read through everything carefully and considered it all yet, but what if VM and Zexion are mafia, both have targeted actions, but neither of them are the don?


Like I said, we would be screwed.



> Not sure if I approve of Negrek's plan because it cuts Butterfree and Tailsy out of the equation.


Fair enough. I didn't include them because I didn't see them being able to easily mess with things without us knowing and figured we could deal with them later. I was assuming Butterfree could only kill whomever she targeted with the roleblock, as she said earlier.



> If Mai and Butterfree target ILS at the same time, at least then Mai could confirm if her action went through (assuming she has access to that information).


Ah yeah, I forgot about Mai's targeting ability. If she can tell whether she hit successfully, then we don't need Zexion to guard him since it doesn't matter whether or not he lives (erm, sorry ILS). Of course he hasn't bothered to show up and say anything so relying on him isn't an ideal scenario anyway. This means we don't get any read on Zexion's alignment, but should get something about Butterfree, which I think is preferable.

We can lynch Zexion today I guess if you're really convinced, but if he flips innocent doesn't that mean we lose at the end of the night as long as the mafia are successful in their attack?

time to bandwagon *MF*


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If he's innocent and the mafia go through with their kill and Butterfree doesn't manage to kill a mafia member, then yes, we lose. The question is if we're more confident in our nightplan, or in our belief that Zexion is mafia.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay, so I block Mai tonight? Everyone in agreement on that? I'm going to bed now, but if I find tomorrow that everyone has recommended something different I'll do that instead.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

No. Block ILS.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Okay wait can Negrek repost the final plan in one post, to minimize confusion and night action oops?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I believe it's supposed to be:

Mai targets ILS
Butterfree targets ILS
Zexion flips and protects either VM or blazheirio889, 50/50 chance.
VM inspects Tailsy
blazheirio889 asks after VM's alignment--somehow? I don't know if we've come up with the question here.

That's VM's proposal, anyway.

We should be able to confirm that Butterfree's power works as advertised based on what Mai and ILS report. (Though tbh I don't know if this means much?? Roleblocking is often a mafia power, isn't it?)

I don't like this as much as my original proposal because for me the problem was that I don't know if I trust either VM or blazheirio889 (VM much less trustworthy IMO) and this plan does nothing to comment on VM's alignment. It also won't directly reveal any mafia members unless, again, we trust VM's alignment (and we only get any information at all if he survives the night!). It will however confirm that Butterfree is a roleblocker; I don't know how much that information's worth.

My original proposal was as follows:

VM inspect ILS
Zexion protect ILS
blazheirio889 ask about ILS' alignment
Butterfree blocks Tailsy

The idea was primarily to guarantee that we get enough information to likely make at least one lynch tomorrow with some degree of confidence. (But since we've never gotten a response on ILS' power, it might all just be bollocks anyway; VM's plan will work as long as ILS' power is at least vaguely similar to what we think it is.)

But honestly, several people have expressed that the problem with the original plan was that it didn't account for Butterfree/Tailsy and they don't trust them. If we're that worried about those two, why don't we just lynch one and have done with it? We have the potential to get some info about one of their alignments through VM's plan, but it hinges on VM not being mafia and surviving the night in order to work. I think it would be safer to just lynch now if we're feeling that suspicious.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

We're really running out of time here, so I doubt we can lynch either Butterfree or Tailsy. I don't find them suspicious enough to lynch, given that if we're wrong we'll definitely lose. I /do/ find Zexion suspicious enough to lynch, but then I don't think we've formulated a plan on if we do that, and it might be too late to do anyway.

Don't we get VM's alignment from my oracle question? Granted, if I die, then whoops. 

Wait, in Negrek's original plan, why does Butterfree have to block Tailsy?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Again, only if you don't die, and only if we assume you aren't mafia.

I only said for Butterfree to block Tailsy in order to protect her--if we're assuming they're innocent, then we don't want them dead tomorrow night, and that gives the best defense we can, I think?

It's late in the game, but I can force a lynch vote, of course, if that's the desired outcome. I personally don't suspect Zexion nearly so much as I suspect Butterfree and Tailsy, but if we want him dead I can make that happen. If he dies then we would simply go with VM's plan, I guess, in which case the mafia do 100% get to decide whether they'd rather you or VM (or, hey, someone else) die because there's not even a chance of defending you--but if you're that sure Zexion is mafia anyway, you essentially have no protection to begin with and nothing is lost by lynching now.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Didn't we establish that doing the thing won't be a good idea because the mafia can essentially hijack the vote? 

Butterfree said that they'll /probably/ be okay if Butterfree doesn't target Tailsy. It's really whether we want to protect them, or whether we want to confirm Butterfree's role (and we can do that by, say, telling Butterfree to target Mai).


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

We can confirm Butterfree's role but not her alignment. How does that help?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The mafia can only hijack the vote if both me and the target are innocent (and if we're correct about the number of mafia, no extra factions, etc.). If we're that confident Zexion is mafia, it won't matter.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If we were to lynch Zexion, and he turned up mafia, then we may as well do as VM says. If he were to turn up _innocent_, we are almost certainly boned, but if Butterfree actually isn't mafia then she could more or less take over Zexion's role and protect another player at random, potentially stopping the mafia. If Zexion flips innocent and Butterfree is mafia then we are almost guaranteed boned.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If the lover pair is one innocent, one mafia, then the innocent will vote like the mafia and tie the vote. Then it'll be up to how MF decides to handle tied votes.

Confirming role is an option, if we need it? Although her role could go with either alignment, I guess.
Or Butterfree can target you, Negrek, to give you nighttime protection? Or maybe also target Tailsy. Can muddle mafia, slightly riskier, but ehh idk you're not exactly essential in the next day phase, right? So maybe providing Tailsy with protection is better. IDK ANYMORE


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

OKAY in case suddenly bam night, I suppose we're going with this plan:

VM inspect ILS
Zexion protect ILS
blazheirio889 ask about ILS' alignment
Butterfree blocks Tailsy

Am I right?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

They might, but they'd lose too? Lovers only win if everybody else dies, after all. Mafia victory doesn't mean much there. They would also be banking on MF's tiebreaking rules as well. After all, if they all vote me, then the tiebreak _doesn't_ go their way... they've just outed themselves completely, as Mai mentioned before.

I think someone with an inforole or whose death means we all die is more important to us than protecting me at this point, tbh. It would be best if Butterfree simply chose at random so the mafia wouldn't know they had any _guaranteed_ killable targets, at the least. They'd only have a 75% shot at winning, in theory.

I guess I'm kind of leaning towards force-lynching Zexion at this point. (Well, I'd honestly be more in favor of force-lynching Tailsy, damn the torpedoes, but if general consensus is NO DON'T I'm not going to go rogue.)


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... huh. I'm fairly sure I've seen some games where the lover pair just wins with the mafia, even if one is innocent, so. But I could be wrong there.

Okay well like no-one else is on and our deadline is right around the corner, but I'm somewhat sure that people would rather go for Zexion than Tailsy. BUT I don't know whether they'd rather you do the thing, or chance it with our night plan.

Honestly with my headache right now I'm leaning towards doing the thing since it's much simpler. OTL 

Butterfree randomly targeting might not be the best idea, though, since inforoles need the most protection, but if they're targeted they can't get info.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If they're targeted they don't get info, but they don't die. And if they die we all lose--I know which I'd pick. Plus if we put any qualifications at all on who Butterfree targets, the mafia knows who absolutely _doesn't_ have protection and they can therefore kill without fear of repercussions and almost guaranteed-win. So aside from herself and Tailsy (...protected), she has to fire blindly. Which I guess means 80% mafia win rather than 75% because I forgot about Mai before. 

So okay. If we lynch and Zexion is mafia, then:

Butterfree targets ILS
Mai targets ILS
VM targets Tailsy
blazheirio889 asks about VM

If we lynch and Zexion is innocent:

Butterfree targets someone other than herself or Tailsy at random
blazheirio889 asks about VM
VM inspects Tailsy

I'll give it half an hour, and if there are no objections I'll send my PM to MF and we'll try and lynch Zexion.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

If we lynch and Zexion is innocent, then would it be better for Butterfree to randomly protect, or to make an educated guess and kill? I'm pretty sure her chances would be better with the second option.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

We're probably all going to kick ourselves hard if Zexion isn't mafia...
On the other hand, it'd be a strange brand of amusing if, for some reason, Zexion was the only remaining mafia member.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Oh, yeah, that would work. So:

 If we lynch and Zexion is mafia, then:

Butterfree targets ILS
Mai targets ILS
VM targets Tailsy
blazheirio889 asks about VM

If we lynch and Zexion is innocent:

Butterfree decides who she thinks is most likely mafia and blocks + kills them
blazheirio889 asks about VM
VM inspects Tailsy


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Even if we lose we got to do the thing and that's what matters right guys


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Sorry about the thing but we're like half an hour across the time limit and the actual discussion is long over.

*No one was lynched. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... Or maybe not, hold up.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

No, the activation PM for this arrived literally the minute before I made that day-closing post, so it's technically gone through before the day's end. So, here goes something unusual.

-----

The tragic death of Alligates and junior suddenly inspired the survivors to question the spate the deaths that had been ensuing since the reckoning. Even if comparately diminute, it was still definitely not usual.

They discussed and discussed, from sun up to sun down... And just as orange-red tones painted across the sky, two of them were exchanging blows on the ground. Nobody quite saw where it came from, but everyone could see that it was going somewhere.

*A fight has broken out between Zexion and Negrek!

For the remainder of this day phase, only Zexion and Negrek may participate in the day discussion. Other players may only post "Go, Zexion!" or "Go, Negrek!" in order to cast a vote against the opposing player (i.e., "Go Zexion!" is a vote against Negrek, and vice-versa). Neither Zexion nor Negrek may cast votes. Any player other than Zexion and Negrek who makes any posts containing anything other than the specified voting words will be modkilled.

48-hour extension.* (Although I'm obviously planning on being gracious with ending the day on a majority vote instead.)


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Go Negrek!


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Go, Negrek!*


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Alright, I may as well completely clarify my role.

As Mega-Heracross I can bodyguard somebody during the night phase. If said person is targeted, one of two things can happen (50/50 chance). 1: I will either take the kill and die in the target's place or 2: I can kill the attacker and leave both myself and the initial target alive. Honestly, the odds of the latter successfully happening are likely not in my favor, but it is there and has a chance of helping us gain the upper-hand against the Mafia. Either way the flip goes, I cannot use my body-guarding again. Thus far, I have not used in for this reason.

Rhetorical Question: Isn't it odd that Negrek would wait until the night was almost up before invoking a fight against me? I understand that you all are not trusting of me, but waiting until most people were either asleep (including myself) or busy to invoke a fight is suspicious.

Either Negrek is Mafia and is trying to off an innocent by invoking a fight that can't end well, or is an innocent and has a strong belief that I am Mafia. Or maybe a middle-aligned (?) role that is neither aligned with the Mafia nor the Town, in which case, neg is still dangerous. This could be some odd form of a terrorist and quite possibly lead to the town losing.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Go, Negrek!*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

*Go, Negrek!*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Welp, fuck it.

*Just modkill me.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Welp, fuck it.
> 
> *Just modkill me.*


Ask and ye shall receive, I guess.

*Vanilla Mongoose, the Zygarde, is dead. He was mafia.*


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

what even this game

...oookay, then. I guess if we end up having a night phase blazheirio889 ought to ask about Butterfree and Tailsy.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Don't you all think, now that VM has been cleared for Mafia, that he and Negrek are/were both Mafia?? He used a false inspector claim to prevent people from believing that he and his partner were both Mafia. Why would he try and clear Negrek (and in turn himself) with an inspector claim if that weren't the case?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

When the crowd feasted their eyes upon the sight of the fight, they immediately whooped and hollered for Negrek -- with one sole exception.

Vanilla Mongoose, who cast his gaze up towards the sky and pleaded for merciful death. And soon enough, indeed, a great huge meteorite hurtled down from the heavens into his position, crushing his entire body and thorougly burying what little remained. All that could escape the celestial execution was an amulet, which got flung away from the condemnate and into the crowd. They recognized it as the same one that had been found on Eifie's corpse.

While the event shook everyone a little and lingered on in their minds for the next hours to come, they were still much too drawn towards the altercation between Zexion and Negrek, the latter having steadily worked neg way from an even fight to an ostensibly one-sided beating. By the time neg was done, neg opponent was reduced to little more than a mangled pile of his former organs -- and yet another amulet.

The skies were already shifting from sunset's ochre to twilight's indigo, and everyone was celebrating, carrying Negrek over their heads and tossing neg up and down and all sorts of thing. But just as soon as everyone went their own way, none could quite shake the sentiment that something wasn't right still.......

*Zexion, the Vivillon, is dead. He was mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## kyeugh

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> *Zexion, the Vivillon, is dead. He was mafia.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The nights grow increasingly sleepless, and not simply because of the unease -- but also because there's that infernal racket yet again.


> *Whoa! Butterfree is following me!*


At least the general stank had already resolved into a subdued, background smelll. Nonetheless, one of the more roam-prone survivors ended up running across the battered body of *I Liek Squirtles*, covered solid in stiff bruises.

*I Liek Squirtles, the Litleo, is dead. He was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well. That does rather implicate Butterfree, doesn't it?
Also, if you saw my VM messages with MF, you'd know that I couldn't ask if mafia-aligned players claimed to be in a lover pair. I decided to ask instead if Butterfree and Tailsy were in a lover pair. The answer was no.
In that case, I think the best course of action to lynch *Butterfree*.

Also just because I've started a bandwagon doesn't mean discussion shouldn't happen! Discussion should totally happen. Although I'm quite sure I'm the only convenient inforole left. Mai, who did you target? We should have enough innocents to warrant lynching you for information, if that's something we have to do.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I targeted ILS! But that didn't show?

Before we go ahead, Butterfree, do you have an explanation?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well ILS never really clarified his ability, so maybe it only says the name of one person? Or maybe Butterfree's ability meant that your action didn't hit?

Of course, Butterfree's ability was supposed to protect ILS from death, unless she killed him herself. I fail to see why she would do that if she was on the innocent side.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Well, doing the thing ended up being rather more productive than I'd hoped.

Also, someone tried to kill me last night and discovered the hard way that in addition to fighting things I'm also a _bulletproof_ chesnaught. Good luck with that. Unfortunately, that means we have two killers left on our hands, and they're not looking particularly town-aligned at the moment.

In any case, at the start of the day my thoughts pretty much would have been, "Welp, it's ILS, Butterfree, or Tailsy," but the way things are going it's looking pretty solidly Butterfree _and_ Tailsy. tbh I'm more for lynching *Tailsy* because I think it's more likely Butterfree's some vigilante thing that somehow got aligned with the mafia, so I think in terms of ending the game we're better off going for Tailsy first and hoping that's the last core scum role.

Not that it wouldn't have been nice to have heard how ILS' ability actually worked so we could have a better idea of what happened there, fume grumble etc etc.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

... Okay, Negrek being hit complicates things a little.

But, uh, we might want to note what ILS said, though I was sure he was mafia until he died:



I liek Squirtles said:


> My "passive" ability, as one could call it, is town crier. So I can't exactly say much. I _can_ say, though, that a third of the players remaining are mafia. That is disturbing, to say the least.


At the time, that meant three mafia players. And if Butterfree and Tailsy are mafia, that number would've been four.

So I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

These are players alive as of yesterday (obviously not of today):

1. Mai - Innocent
2. ILS - Innocent
3. Tailsy - ?
4. Blazhy - ?
5. Vanilla Mongoose - Mafia
6. Zexion - Mafia
7. Butterfree - ?
8. Negrek - ?

Now, if Butterfree and Tailsy were mafia...

1. Mai - Innocent
2. ILS - Innocent
3. Tailsy - Mafia
4. Blazhy - ?
5. Vanilla Mongoose - Mafia
6. Zexion - Mafia
7. Butterfree - Mafia
8. Negrek - ?

Assuming Negrek and Blazhy are innocent, that's still just a tie. And we would've lost at that point, or so go Metallica's normal rules.

... So I'm getting pretty uneasy. And I'm going to tentatively vote *Blazhy* - if you were mafia, by the way, you were/are brilliant with this game.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Word of Metallica: I don't have ILS's checker or whatever in my alignment-revealing pool, so we can almost certainly assume that was Butterfree's work ... and also, my death-flip works about the same as an inspection result (I asked in case there would've been an incongruency between inspection flip, death flip, and maybe even true alignment), so.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Perhaps there's a mafia recruiter in this game, too? I mean, maybe Trick or Treat wasn't a lover thing, but a recruiter thing.

Negrek, could I get your reasoning why you think Butterfree wasn't a mafia member at first? imo right now we have more solid proof against Butterfree. While Tailsy is looking super sketch right now, I think we should have enough innocents to weather another nightkill? So I'll have my vote stay for now, since we're not in danger of bam nighttime.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Remember last game where an innocent could be recruited, but an additional night action was needed to turn them fully mafia? I wouldn't be surprised if something similar is happening in this game, too.

And while I'd love to be called brilliant, I am sadly not mafia and can't claim the compliment. :P


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Butterfree + Tailsy seems most parsimonious to me, since the only thing I see making sense for the vigkill in that scenario is Butterfree, and I don't know why she would do that unless she was working with the mafia. To me it seems most likely that Tailsy is some kind of recruiter role and added Butterfree to the fold--I believe that at least the way things worked in Kalos mafia, that would have made Butterfree part of the mafia in spirit but not actually count towards their numbers.

I mean blazheirio889 still being alive is worrying, but on the other hand if I were mafia I might have left her alive just to make her an object of suspicion. Major props if she does turn out to be such, though, I mean seriously well played. Completely throwing Zexion (and, uh, I guess VM) under the bus? So cold, but so good. Best don.

At the moment though I'm still leaning more towards Butterfree and Tailsy, though.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm somewhat sure that they figured Negrek would be a better target than me because Negrek is the actual planner. Maybe I kickstart discussion, but I'm terrible at making decisions. And while I can provide info, a quick glance at MF's VMs should have told them that I can't provide information about alignment. This late in the game, getting information about the game's setup won't really help much. Maybe they just decided to cut down on our numbers as fast as possible?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> Butterfree + Tailsy seems most parsimonious to me, since the only thing I see making sense for the vigkill in that scenario is Butterfree, and I don't know why she would do that unless she was working with the mafia. To me it seems most likely that Tailsy is some kind of recruiter role and added Butterfree to the fold--I believe that at least the way things worked in Kalos mafia, that would have made Butterfree part of the mafia in spirit but not actually count towards their numbers.
> 
> I mean blazheirio889 still being alive is worrying, but on the other hand if I were mafia I might have left her alive just to make her an object of suspicion. Major props if she does turn out to be such, though, I mean seriously well played. Completely throwing Zexion (and, uh, I guess VM) under the bus? So cold, but so good. Best don.
> 
> At the moment though I'm still leaning more towards Butterfree and Tailsy, though.


Hm ... okay, yeah. I don't trust my own conclusions. :V That would work, and that's how it played out in Kalos Mafia - and if we're going to assume that's how it's going to work here, then we can't let this progress to the night. Or, well, I suppose we might be forced to - but then we should lynch *Tailsy,* definitely. Because tonight, she should be able to recruit again, then. And we can't deal with that at this point.

(Or, well, maybe we could ... but we don't want to at all.)

And the same for not killing me - well, I was never really expecting to be killed in the first place since we all know I'd revive anyway - but, uh, I've almost led us down some bad paths, and might've continued that.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Right, *Tailsy* it is.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

price_is_right_losing_horn.mp3 :o( so close, yet so far

(I'm still not mafia, though!)


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Right, since I'd been right about two mafia members I figured I might as well take a shot at ending this by killing the third person I suspected. Apparently I was wrong and it's *blazheirio889*, but I doubt we're likely to change anybody's mind at this point.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

The intense events had tired all out, and each had their own very different suspicions to air, and so no consensus seemed to arrive. At some point or another, however, Negrek and blazheirio889 begrudgingly agreed to get rid of Tailsy, and that was all it took for the scene to change. Tailsy could not withstand the vicious attacks of the two gargantuans, who dwarfed her by many orders of magnitude, and was thorougly crushed, corporeally and otherwise.

With her dying breath-or-what-have-you, Tailsy cackled incessantly and eerily... As her soul departed, so did Butterfree's spirit seem to leave her own body, before she could avenge the perceivedly unjust killing.

Although the two phantoms astonished the now few survivors for some moments, they could not mantain their presence in the physical world and vanished posthaste.

Mai, blazheirio889 and Negrek, filled with newfound trust, roamed away towards the sunset and into the future...... Which means they got the hell away from that completely barren wasteland and confirmed their path towards lush and lively Hoenn. They'll arrive sometime in November.

-----

*Tailsy, the Pumpkaboo, is dead. She was Halloween.*

*Butterfree, the Mega Charizard X, is dead. She was Halloween.*

*Town wins!*

As before, the mysteries of this game will be revealed in a jiffy. Just to satisfy any superficial curiosities, however, here follows a list of the players' alignments, assigned Pokémon, and power names.



Spoiler: Flavor listing



=MAFIA
-Vanilla Mongoose: Zygarde - LAND'S WRATH and GLARE
-Zexion: Vivillon - POISON POWDER and RAGE POWDER
-Eifie: Mega Houndoom - INFERNO and HOWL

=INNOCENTS
-Mai: Mega Mawile - HUGE POWER and STOCKPILE
-Light: Aegislash - KING'S SHIELD and SACRED SWORD
-Superbird: Aromatisse - AROMATHERAPY
-I Liek Squirtles: Litleo - WORK UP and NOBLE ROAR
-blazheirio889: Aurorus - NATURE POWER
-Alligates: Mega Kangaskhan - TRUMP CARD (AROMATHERAPY) and PARENTAL BOND
-Majora: Noivern - FRISK
-Wargle: Heliolisk - PARABOLIC CHARGE and SAND VEIL
-Negrek: Chesnaught - BULLETPROOF and CLOSE COMBAT
-Worst Username Ever: Klefki/Mega Gengar - MAGICIAN/SPITE/SHADOW SNEAK and FAIRY LOCK/SHADOW TAG

=HALLOWEEN
-Tailsy: Pumpkaboo - TRICK-OR-TREAT and INSOMNIA
-Butterfree (converted): Mega Charizard X - TOUGH CLAWS


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> *Tailsy, the Pumpkaboo, is dead. She was Halloween.*
> 
> *Butterfree, the Mega Charizard X, is dead. She was Halloween.*


Halloween?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

And also, since typing up full mystery release posts takes too long, here's first a post with the simplified role listings, as well as the two questions most people are probably wanting to know now.



Spoiler: the two questions most people are probably wanting to know now



*Q: What the hell was that N0 massacre???*
A: Somewhat broken combination of mafia powers that I failed to fully anticipate because that's what I get for wrapping up the setup at 4 AM. Although, of course, it also backfired on them. The funniest part might have been that everyone non-mafia thought that this was fully intentional on my part.

*Q: Halloween????*
A: It's a cult alignment, basically. Not every scum is mafia! Remember Homestuck Mafia 4? Although the non-mafia scum on that one ended up being a whole lot less enigmatic.





Spoiler: Abridged role listings



Vanilla Mongoose was Zygarde, ninja (can nightkill without the action being detected by inforoles) and one-shot mass delayer (causes all night actions to take place in the next night instead).
Zexion was Vivillon, with something of a dual experimental role. I don't remember the proper term for his nightkill power, but it also kills everyone who targets the victim (which, in retrospect, was way broken; there's a reason why this is usually handled as only killing whoever targets the target, and not the target themself), as well as a whole-new one-shot power that enabled him to meddle with all information gathering in one night however he wills. That could have been so hilarious.
Eifie was Mega Houndoom, strongman and one-shot mass captain (we've all seen what that was about).

Mai was Mega Mawile, periodic self-reviver and vengeful cop, a kind of experimental variant on vengeful vigilantes/hunters.
Light was Aegislash, mentor (it's kind of complex).
Superbird was Aromatisse, healer with an array of possible flaws, each one to be used once.
ILS was Litleo, seraph (healer who can only target one same player every night) and loudmouth (which is what has been referred to as "town crier").
blazheirio889 was Aurorus, oracle.
Alligates was Mega Kangaskhan, universal backup and doublevoter.
Majora was Noivern, who could act as a tracker, a follower, a watcher or a voyeur.
Wargle was Heliolisk, on even nights an experimental role that relays a player's system messages to another player (I'm thinking of calling it "newspaper delivery", and also, while I didn't go with that in this game, also thinking of making the delivered report a little more informative than just system messages), and on odd nights a limited dreamer.
Negrek was Chesnaught, one-shot bulletproof and one-shot gladiator (aka the role that does the thing).
Worst Username Ever could have been Klefki or Mega Gengar and didn't send me which one in the end, and was a compulsory vote thief and one-shot party host.

Tailsy was Pumpkaboo, cult leader with a whole lot of twists. Players in her alignment were healed by nightkills and killed by healing, and also, the recruitment process entailed killing the mark and then causing them to use a self-reviving action on themselves -- a process with lots of ways to go wrong, naturally. Also, they couldn't recruit mafia, and they couldn't expand the faction beyond the number of living mafiosi plus one unless all mafiosi were dead (as they eventually were, but fat good that did in the end).
Butterfree was Mega Charizard X, three-shot jailer.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm highly disappointed that Zexion didn't use that information muddling role. That would have been great. Except two of the three info roles (including Wargle) were killed on the first night. :P

Also yeahhh that captain + Poison Powder, I'm assuming, was a whole other kind of mafia nuke.  The second day was one of the most nailbite-inducing days I've seen (if not /the/ most). Almost surprised we managed to pull through!

This was among the best mafia games I've spectated/played. I know I've told you before but you're a great GM and the roles are fun and I can't wait for you to host another game :D


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> I'm highly disappointed that Zexion didn't use that information muddling role. That would have been great. Except two of the three info roles (including Wargle) were killed on the first night. :P[/spoiler]He would have but then you people brutally thinged him.
> 
> In any case, fully detailed reveals up ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Role PMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mai, the Mega Mawile
> 
> 
> 
> You are *MEGA MAWILE*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are your powers:
> HUGE POWER: Doubling up on heads definitely gives you some very interesting possibilities -- each time you are killed, you will be able to revive yourself at the beginning of a later Day phase. The number of times you have been killed minus 1 determines the amount of Day/Night cycles that must pass before you can revive (for example, the first time you are killed, 0 Day/Night cycles must pass, and thus you will revive immediately at the beginning of the Day phase after your death).
> STOCKPILE: Each night, you can target a player. If you are lynched, you can choose one of the players you have targeted previously with this effect and cause their alignment to be revealed publically. Anytime you are killed and/or activate this effect, the list of players you have targeted with it is reset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Light, the Aegislash
> 
> 
> 
> You are *AEGISLASH*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are your powers:
> KING'S SHIELD: Each night, you can follow your natural instinct to recognize the greatness of others and seek out a Heir. Any player you choose to target with this ability will become your Heir, but you can only have one Heir at a time, and a player will only cease to be your Heir if they die. If you yourself die, your Heir will despair and commit suicide themselves.
> SACRED SWORD: As long as you have a Heir, you and your Heir share an optional kill -- one of you can target and kill a player at each night. Moreover, you can use this power to kill your own Heir if you so will; however, your Heir can never use this power against you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Superbird, the Aromatisse
> 
> 
> 
> You are *AROMATISSE*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is your power:
> AROMATHERAPY: Each night, you can target a player to envelop them in a healing aroma, enabling them to survive an attempt against their lives. However, all of your fragances are a little too strong for anyone's tastes, and as such, each time you heal, you must choose and apply one of these effects as well:
> -The targeted player is prevented from carrying out night actions.
> -Any other players who target the player you target are killed.
> -The targeted player is killed unless an actual attempt against their lives is made and foiled by your action.
> -There's only a 50% chance that your protection will apply successfully.
> -Target a second player; both players you have targeted are protected, but if one of them is actually attacked, the other one dies.
> Once you have applied one of these effects, you cannot apply it again unless you apply all others before doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I Liek Squirtles, the Litleo
> 
> 
> 
> You are *LITLEO*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are your powers:
> WORK UP: Each night, you can target a player and rouse them from their injuries through sheer encouragement, allowing them to survive an attempt against their lives. Beware, however -- you're not yet all that smart enough to have enough good things to say to everyone out there, so once you target a player with this power, you can only target that specific player with this power for the rest of this game's duration.
> NOBLE ROAR: You're young and prone to screaming for your elders' attention if you feel that you're in trouble. As such, if any players target you during the night, that will be announced for all of the Town to hear by the time the next Day rolls in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tailsy, the Pumpkaboo
> 
> 
> 
> You are *PUMPKABOO*, and you are *Halloween-aligned*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Players of the Halloween alignment win when every player in the game is dead. A player of Halloween alignment will be healed by attempts to kill at night and conversely killed by protective efforts. A lynched player of Halloween alignment will still die as normal. All players of Halloween alignment may communicate privately about this game.
> 
> The following are your powers:
> TRICK-OR-TREAT: Each night, you can target and kill a player. If you are successful, at the end of the night, that player will target themselves with a self-reviving action and become rechristened as a player of Halloween alignment. These events will not be announced publically unless they occour in such a way that they ordinarily would be (eg if you kill a player and they cannot revive, they will be announced as dead the following Day just as if they were nightkilled ordinarily). If you attempt to use this power while the Halloween faction has an amount of players in it equal to the amount of living players in the Mafia faction plus one, it will fail to go through at all unless the amount of living players in the Mafia faction is equal to zero. Additionally, some players cannot altogether be affected by this action.
> INSOMNIA: If you are killed, all players of the Halloween faction will at once be killed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: blazheirio889, the Aurorus
> 
> 
> 
> You are *AURORUS*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is your power:
> NATURE POWER: Each night, you can ask the game host (ie myself) a yes or no question about the game's setup that does not directly reveal any players' alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Vanilla Mongoose, the Zygarde
> 
> 
> 
> You are *ZYGARDE*, and you are *Mafia* because you're so done these ecosystem wrecking numbnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are your powers:
> LAND'S WRATH: Unlike most natural predators out there, you can make the ground your bidding no matter how close or far, often to lethal extents. As such, if you carry out the Mafia's factional kill, no role powers may successfully investigate the action -- it would seem perfectly akin to a natural disaster rather than a deliberate movement.
> GLARE: Once and only once in the game, during a night when you are not carrying out the factional kill, you can activate this power to throw off the rhythm of all players and make all of their actions resolve only much later than they ordinarily would. When you use this power, all night actions that would take place in this Night will instead take place during the next Night, alongside any actions that are carried out on that Night. This power will always go through successfully when it's used.
> 
> Your associates are Vivillon (Zexion) and Mega Houndoom (Eifie), and you may communicate privately with them about this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alligates, the Mega Kangaskhan
> 
> 
> 
> You are *MEGA KANGASKHAN*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are your powers:
> TRUMP CARD: You may be raising your adorable little child to become whatever they want to become, but in this economic climate, you may find yourself obliged to force them into a desirable-looking profession. At the beginning of the game, you must set a number between 1 and 14; when the death in the game corresponding to the number you've chosen occours, you will inherit any powers (applicable to your innocent alignment) off whoever dies that specific death. For example, if you choose 1, then you will inherit the powers of the first player to die, and so on forth.
> PARENTAL BOND: Junior there might not be of entirely legal voting age, but regardless, whenever you cast a vote during the day pool, it will count as two votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Zexion, the Vivillon
> 
> 
> 
> You are *VIVILLON*, and you are *Mafia*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are your powers:
> POISON POWDER: If you carry out the Mafia's factional kill, you will go about it by enshrouding your target in a choking cloud of toxic spores that will surely hang around their location throughout the night -- and as such, any players who target your victim will be killed as well.
> RAGE POWDER: Once and only once in the game, during a night when you are not carrying out the factional kill, you can activate this power to all at once render the Town berserk and open to suggestion. When you activate this power, you can send me an alignment, a night action occoruing this night, a system message, and a yes-or-no answer; any information-gathering roles acting during this Night will receive the information that you send me instead of any that they would ordinarily receive. You can either try to falsify your own entirely possible results, or just slather something entirely silly all across the board to throw off the players, and you can even ask me to default to how something would display ordinarily (eg you could ask for the system message block to simply display no messages in the exact same way as I would write a no message display) -- and of course, feel entirely free to change up which of these possibilities you will apply to each information group. Note also that not all of these information groups are necessarily acessible to any players in the game, so they're not indicative of the setup. This power will always go through successfully when it's used.
> 
> Your associates are Zygarde (Vanilla Mongoose) and Mega Houndoom (Eifie), and you may communicate privately with them about this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Majora, the Noivern
> 
> 
> 
> You are *NOIVERN*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is your power:
> FRISK: Each night, you may target a player and choose one of the following listed below to find out about them:
> -Who, if anyone, they have targeted;
> -What kind of powers, if any, they have used;
> -Who, if anoyne, has targeted them;
> -What kind of powers, if any, they have been targeted with.
> You may only choose one of these things to find out in a given night, and you cannot obtain the same type of information on consecutive nights (although all options are otherwise available; if you have gleaned a certain kind of information and then another, you can again investigate for the first kind, and then you can use the latter one in the night after as well).
> 
> Note that if FRISK informs of you the nature of an action, it will be categorized as one of these descriptors:
> -KILLING ACTION - Any action that can directly cause the death of one or more players.
> -INFORMATIVE ACTION - Any action that causes a player to receive information about the game directly from the game host (ie me).
> -HEALING ACTION - Any action that can directly prevent or revert the death of one or more players as its purely intended effect.
> -DISRUPTIVE ACTION - Any action that can prevent another action from being carried out as its performer intended, or at all.
> -SUPPORT ACTION - Any action that grants one or more players an additional power.
> -RECRUITING ACTION - Any action that establishes private communication between the players involved and may or may not entail an alignment change from any of them.
> -POLL ACTION - Any action that affects the day poll.
> -OTHER - Any action that cannot be categorized as any of the ones above.
> Some actions may fit into multiple categories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: unused Mega Garchomp PM
> 
> 
> 
> You are *MEGA GARCHOMP*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is your power:
> DIG: Each night, you may hide underground near a player and choose one of the following listed below to find out about them:
> -Who, if anyone, they have targeted;
> -What kind of powers, if any, they have used;
> -Who, if anoyne, has targeted them;
> -What kind of powers, if any, they have been targeted with.
> You may only choose one of these things to find out in a given night, and you cannot obtain the same type of information on consecutive nights (although all options are otherwise available; if you have gleaned a certain kind of information and then another, you can again investigate for the first kind, and then you can use the latter one in the night after as well).
> 
> Note that if DIG informs of you the nature of an action, it will be categorized as one of these descriptors:
> -KILLING ACTION - Any action that can directly cause the death of one or more players.
> -INFORMATIVE ACTION - Any action that causes a player to receive information about the game directly from the game host (ie me).
> -HEALING ACTION - Any action that can directly prevent or revert the death of one or more players as its purely intended effect.
> -DISRUPTIVE ACTION - Any action that can prevent another action from being carried out as its performer intended, or at all.
> -SUPPORT ACTION - Any action that grants one or more players an additional power.
> -RECRUITING ACTION - Any action that establishes private communication between the players involved and may or may not entail an alignment change from any of them.
> -POLL ACTION - Any action that affects the day poll.
> -OTHER - Any action that cannot be categorized as any of the ones above.
> Some actions may fit into multiple categories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Butterfree, the Mega Charizard X
> 
> 
> 
> You are *MEGA CHARIZARD X*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is your power:
> TOUGH CLAWS: Each Night, you can target a player and whisk them away from the action, preventing both anybody from targeting that player with night actions and that player from performing night actions themselves. During that same night, you and that player can exchange anonymous messages with each other (by sending them through me) and, if you so will, you may opt to kill the player. Note, however, that you can only use this power a total of three times in the game. For any relevant intents and purposes, this is also counted as a healing action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eifie, the Mega Houndoom
> 
> 
> 
> You are *MEGA HOUNDOOM*, and you are *Mafia*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are your powers:
> INFERNO: The flames you spew burn away at their target forever, even if they appear to be extinguished. As such, if you carry out the night kill, no role powers can stop the kill from going through -- the wounds you inflict are perfectly incurable.
> HOWL: Once and only once in the game, when you are not carrying out the factional kill, you can activate this power to commandeer everyone through your extremely intimidating appearance and your loud cries. When you activate this power, you can designate a target for each an every one of the non-Mafia living players. At that point, any players with a night action will, during this Night, be able only to choose between obeying your designation or not using their powers at all. Note that you can choose any targets freely as long as they are living players -- you can even set more than one player against a same target, and you can set players against themselves as well. This action will always go through successfully when it's used.
> 
> Your associates are Zygarde (Vanilla Mongoose) and Vivillon (Zexion), and you may communicate privately with them about this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wargle, the Heliolisk
> 
> 
> 
> You are *HELIOLISK*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are your powers:
> PARABOLIC CHARGE: During each even-numbered Night, you may target two players. The first player you target will receive parabolic signals from you, which you will be capturing from the second player. As such, your first target will be relayed any system messages that your second target receives.
> SAND VEIL: During each odd-numbered Night, if you are not targeted by any night actions, a randomly chosen action from this Night will be relayed to you, and you learn of one of these details about it, as also randomly chosen: whether a certain player carried out an action, whether a certain player was targeted by an action, the nature of the action, or both the performer and the target of the action.
> 
> Note that if SAND VEIL informs of you the nature of an action, it will be categorized as one of these descriptors:
> -KILLING ACTION - Any action that can directly cause the death of one or more players.
> -INFORMATIVE ACTION - Any action that causes a player to receive information about the game directly from the game host (ie me).
> -HEALING ACTION - Any action that can directly prevent or revert the death of one or more players as its purely intended effect.
> -DISRUPTIVE ACTION - Any action that can prevent another action from being carried out as its performer intended, or at all.
> -SUPPORT ACTION - Any action that grants one or more players an additional power.
> -RECRUITING ACTION - Any action that establishes private communication between the players involved and may or may not entail an alignment change from any of them.
> -POLL ACTION - Any action that affects the day poll.
> -OTHER - Any action that cannot be categorized as any of the ones above.
> Some actions may fit into multiple categories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Negrek, the Chesnaught
> 
> 
> 
> You are *CHESNAUGHT*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are your powers:
> BULLETPROOF: Your thick hide naturally prevents one (and only one) attempt against your life during Nighttime from connecting successfully.
> CLOSE COMBAT: Once and only once in the game, during daytime, you can send me a PM to designate a target and activate this power. When you do, the daypoll will be completely altered in the following way: Only you and your target may post messages, and only the other players can cast votes (and they can only cast votes through a designated command, and not say anything else); additionally, only you and your target can be voted against while this power is in effect. Note that the time counter for the Day phase will be reset when this power activates.
> 
> (so Chesnaught can't actually learn Close Combat, but bear with me here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Worst Username Ever, Klefki version
> 
> 
> 
> You are *KLEFKI*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are your powers:
> MAGICIAN: During each Night, you must target a player. You steal that player's vote during the next Day phase -- your vote also counts as theirs, and their vote doesn't count.
> FAIRY LOCK: Once and only once in the game, you can activate this power by sending a PM during the Day phase. In the next Night phase, all living players will be forced to participate in a little party you're throwing -- everyone will be able to post in the game thread, and no one will be able to communicate privately about this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Worst Username Ever, Mega Gengar version
> 
> 
> 
> You are *MEGA GENGAR*, and you are *Innocent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following are your powers:
> SPITE/SHADOW SNEAK: During each Night, you must target a player. You steal that player's vote during the next Day phase -- your vote also counts as theirs, and their vote doesn't count.
> SHADOW TAG: Once and only once in the game, you can activate this power by sending a PM during the Day phase. In the next Night phase, all living players will be forced to participate in a little party you're throwing -- everyone will be able to post in the game thread, and no one will be able to communicate privately about this game.
> 
> 
> [/hide]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Night action listing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Night Zero
> 
> 
> 
> Alligates (Mega Kangaskhan) sets TRUMP CARD to the 1st death.
> Eifie (Mega Houndoom) uses HOWL and gives the following commands: All non-mafia players must target Butterfree.
> Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) could not use TOUGH CLAWS.
> Superbird (Aromatisse) uses AROMATHERAPY #4 on Butterfree (Mega Charizard X). It heals successfully.
> I Liek Squirtles (Litleo) does not use WORK UP.
> Zexion uses POISON POWDER to kill Butterfree (Mega Charizard X). Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) survives due to Aromatherapy. Superbird (Aromatisse) and Eifie (Mega Houndoom) die from targeting Butterfree.
> Alligates (Mega Kangaskhan)'s TRUMP CARD activates, enabling them to inherit Superbird (Aromatisse)'s role powers.
> Tailsy (Pumpkaboo) uses TRICK-OR-TREAT to kill Butterfree (Mega Charizard X). POISON POWDER heals Tailsy.
> Light (Aegislash) uses KING'S SHIELD to make Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) his Heir. POISON POWDER kills Light.
> Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) revives herself through TRICK-OR-TREAT's effect.
> Worst Username Ever (Klefki/Mega Gengar) uses MAGICIAN/SPITE/SHADOW SNEAK to steal Butterfree (Mega Charizard X)'s vote. POISON POWDER kills Worst Username Ever.
> Mai (Mega Mawile) uses STOCKPILE on Butterfree (Mega Charizard X). POISON POWDER kills Mai.
> Majora (Noivern) uses FRISK on Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) to follow them. The result is: Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) took no actions this night. POISON POWDER kills Majora.
> blazheirio889 (Aurorus) activates NATURE POWER and asks: "Is there at least one doctor in this game?". The answer is: "Yes".
> Wargle (Heliolisk) uses PARABOLIC CHARGE on Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) to relay Negrek (Chesnaught)'s system messages. Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) receives the captaining PM that had been sent to Negrek. POISON POWDER kills Wargle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day One
> 
> 
> 
> I Liek Squirtles (Litleo)'s NOBLE ROAR resounds. He has been targeted by Eifie this night.
> Mai (Mawile)'s HUGE POWER revives them.
> Negrek (Chesnaught) does not engage in CLOSE COMBAT.
> No one was lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Night One
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) did not use TOUGH CLAWS.
> Alligates (Mega Kangaskhan) uses AROMATHERAPY #1 on I Liek Squirtles (Litleo). They are healed and roleblocked.
> I Liek Squirtles (Litleo) does not use WORK UP.
> Zexion uses POISON POWDER to kill Alligates (Mega Kangaskhan).
> Tailsy (Pumpkaboo) uses TRICK-OR-TREAT to kill Vanilla Mongoose (Zygarde). Vanilla Mongoose is unnafected by TRICK-OR-TREAT due to being mafia.
> Mai (Mawile) uses STOCKPILE on Vanilla Mongoose (Zygarde) and can now reveal his alignment upon being lynched.
> blazheirio889 (Aurorus) activates NATURE POWER and asks: "Is Tailsy Pumpkaboo?". The answer is: "Yes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day Two
> 
> 
> 
> I Liek Squirtles (Litleo)'s NOBLE ROAR resounds. He has been targeted by Alligates this night.
> Negrek (Chesnaught) engages Zexion (Vivillon) in CLOSE COMBAT.
> Vanilla Mongoose (Zygarde) is modkilled.
> Zexion (Vivillon) was lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Night Two
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) uses TOUGH CLAWS on I Liek Squirtles (Litleo). They are healed and captured.
> I Liek Squirtles (Litleo) does not use WORK UP.
> Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) kills the captured I Liek Squirtles (Litleo).
> Tailsy (Pumpkaboo) uses TRICK-OR-TREAT to kill Negrek (Chesnaught). Negrek (Chesnaught) survives due to BULLETPROOF and is not converted.
> Mai (Mawile) attempts to use STOCKPILE on I Liek Squirtles (Litleo). However, TOUGH CLAWS block the effect.
> blazheirio889 (Aurorus) activates NATURE POWER and asks: "Are Butterfree and Tailsy a lover pair?". The answer is: "No".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day Three
> 
> 
> 
> I Liek Squirtles (Litleo)'s NOBLE ROAR resounds. He has been targeted by Butterfree this night.
> Tailsy (Pumpkaboo) was lynched.
> INSOMNIA activates. Butterfree (Mega Charizard X) dies.
> Town wins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly...
> 
> 
> 
> blazheirio889 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was among the best mafia games I've spectated/played. I know I've told you before but you're a great GM and the roles are fun and I can't wait for you to host another game :D
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! However, you might have to do that thing you can't do for now. The activity around here is restoring itself well now, and I have an angry pitchfork-and-torch wielding mob to escape from before I go on to host another game.
> 
> Not that I'm anywhere near out of devilish ideas, mind you, but it's probably best to let them freshen up for a little while more.
Click to expand...


----------



## Light

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Thank you very much! However, you might have to do that thing you can't do for now. The activity around here is restoring itself well now, and I have an angry pitchfork-and-torch wielding mob to escape from before I go on to host another game.


I will gladly take that angry mob off your hands.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



blazheirio889 said:


> I'm highly disappointed that Zexion didn't use that information muddling role. That would have been great.


YEAH, Negrek, yeah!!! :(!

Note to self: in future, think before casually going kamikaze on night zero for the lulz.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Awesome! I was really worried about blazheirio at the end, there... like, really worried. Especially since my instincts were so awful throughout the whole game (I'm so bad at mafia it's almost funny). But it worked out in the end, so high five to my fellow townies. Good game, everyone!

And thanks for GMing, MF! This was an awesome game, and I had loads of fun with it. It's too bad that a lot of people didn't end up getting to participate, but for those of us who did, it was quite the ride. See you in November for that Hoenn game then, hmm?

Also sorry for nearly screwing everything up with the thing on the second day, there; I just can't timezone, it totally wasn't supposed to be super last minute like that. It's unfortunate Zexion didn't get to mess with the inforoles, because that would have been hilarious, but sorry not sorry about taking out the mafia guy.

...although, despite that my alignment was innocent, I _did_ totally beat a guy to death with my bare hands. I'm a monster. ._.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> Awesome! I was really worried about blazheirio at the end, there... like, really worried. Especially since my instincts were so awful throughout the whole game (I'm so bad at mafia it's almost funny). But it worked out in the end, so high five to my fellow townies. Good game, everyone!
> 
> Also sorry for nearly screwing everything up with the thing on the second day, there; I just can't timezone, it totally wasn't supposed to be super last minute like that. It's unfortunate Zexion didn't get to mess with the inforoles, because that would have been hilarious, but sorry not sorry about taking out the mafia guy.


Ohhh, no, you were really helpful! I was all over the place - putting off suspicion of VM, still suspecting ILS, almost going against blazhy at the end there??? Wow. Blazhy and I probably would never have figured out what to do at night ;;;

I really should've been awake and talking at that time, whoops. But it all worked out for the best! (My thought process was, "I can't fall asleep now, discussion has temporarily died down but I'll probably miss something important ... falls asleep.")

But yeah, amazing game, and thanks to Metallica! It was a rush the whole time. I would play an infinite number of Hoenn games. :D


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'd just like to say that I was in no way responsible for the massacre night 0. In fact, I used the healing power with a 50% chance of success (which I deemed to be the least dangerous) on Butterfree night 1, and then I continued to target her after the Captain message happened. Probably a bad idea then, I guess.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> Also sorry for nearly screwing everything up with the thing on the second day, there; I just can't timezone, it totally wasn't supposed to be super last minute like that. It's unfortunate Zexion didn't get to mess with the inforoles, because that would have been hilarious, but sorry not sorry about taking out the mafia guy.
> 
> ...although, despite that my alignment was innocent, I _did_ totally beat a guy to death with my bare hands. I'm a monster. ._.


You ARE a monster D:

Although, I think I was technically a monster, with that N0 PoisonPowder. And I am saddened as well that I didn't use my Rage Powder. Though, I tried to have a chance at it when it was just neg and I fighting it out. Had I just been able to convince you all to root for me over neg, I would've.

But yea, great game MF!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Our plan of course was to mess with blazhy's oracle results so that I appeared innocent. I was going to call out Tailsy as mafia at that point, but I never really anticipated the whole cult faction thing.

There was a _slight_ chance of mafia winning, but it kind of hinged upon Zexion not-being-dead. Negrek made a pretty rash decision considering the town could have lost had neg been wrong, but it was the right decision nonetheless. It was frustrating as hell for me going to bed and thinking "oh looks like we're going to abstain!" only to wake up and see THE THING.

There were some pretty interesting things happening on our side of the game too. Here's the QuickTopic. Mafia shenanigans included:

Our sinister plan to nuke the entire game
Multi-flavored mongeese
A SURPRISE VISITOR. An unexpected res infiltration forced us to change the topic name to something less conspicous.
I was complaining to Mafia Facilitator that Mai should be modkilled for breaking out-of-thread communication rules. I had thought res was Mai. He was using a tag that I had only previously seen on Mai's tumblr, so that's what confused me.

It was certainly an entertaining game. Howl + Poison Powder was a pretty epic combination. I like how we, the mafia, had plenty of tricks up our collective sleeves. It certainly leads to more careful planning and deceit.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm just sitting here thinking about how close the town cut it. If we didn't decide to do the thing with Zexion (my instincts were right for once I'm so happy), or if Vm squeezed in another night kill/Tailsy managed to recruit someone else and therefore control the vote at the end, we would be screwed. I totally wasn't anticipating that other faction.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I CAN'T BELIEVE NEGREK WAS BULLETPROOF _I WAS GONNA WIN_

GOD. Hahahaa, that was suuuch a fun game! I honestly thought we were screwed but VM getting modkilled was perfect, until I made a terrible, terrible decision. You guys were awesome, you totally deserved the win :3 I'm so bad at being non-townie lmao. Should really have been looking up Pokémon abilities.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Negrek said:


> See you in November for that Hoenn game then, hmm?


While I'm definitely going to do something for that date, it's probably not gonna be that long before I GM again. Most likely we'll just have to wait until I'm finished with exams.



Negrek said:


> ...although, despite that my alignment was innocent, I _did_ totally beat a guy to death with my bare hands. I'm a monster. ._.


No, you're a Field. Butterfree, Alligates, Wargle and blazheirio889 totally are Monsters, though.

Dohohoho.

(Also, I still haven't stopped laughing at the mental image of a huge Chesnaught angrily beating the hell out of a tiny Vivillon. It's too bad it didn't occour to most people since Zexion claimed Mega Heracross so it'd actually look like an even fight.)



Superbird said:


> I'd just like to say that I was in no way responsible for the massacre night 0. In fact, I used the healing power with a 50% chance of success (which I deemed to be the least dangerous) on Butterfree night 1, and then I continued to target her after the Captain message happened. Probably a bad idea then, I guess.


You know, that _almost_ failed to heal.

But then again, if it hadn't, the Poison Powder would have killed Butterfree before the Trick-or-Treat could've, so she'd never have ended up on the Halloween side.

And that sounds like a whole lot of alternate history.



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> It was frustrating as hell for me going to bed and thinking "oh looks like we're going to abstain!" only to wake up and see THE THING.


This has probably been so far the most hilarious use of "the thing" in a sentence.



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> There were some pretty interesting things happening on our side of the game too. Here's the QuickTopic. Mafia shenanigans included:
> 
> Our sinister plan to nuke the entire game
> Multi-flavored mongeese
> A SURPRISE VISITOR. An unexpected res infiltration forced us to change the topic name to something less conspicous.
> I was complaining to Mafia Facilitator that Mai should be modkilled for breaking out-of-thread communication rules. I had thought res was Mai. He was using a tag that I had only previously seen on Mai's tumblr, so that's what confused me.


Also not pictured: Vanilla Mongoose posts with his name as "Tailsy" as a joke and I end up thinking the actual Tailsy broke in as well. That would've had to be /two/ modkills, and we'd already seen more than enough slaughter in this game. Suffice to say, I was in a delicate position for a while there.



Tailsy said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE NEGREK WAS BULLETPROOF _I WAS GONNA WIN_


I needed an additional modifier for the gladiator role and when Negrek rolled it I just couldn't resist making it Bulletproof in more than one sense. Tee hee.


Thanks for all the praise, everyone! I'm really glad that you all who didn't get N0 massacred enjoyed the game. I kind of got really nervous when we were just about ready to launch but I couldn't seem to resolve the setup at all. And then, suddenly, all it took was one boring class and one dusk. Which may not have led to the most carefully balanced setup out there, but hopefully next time around I won't be hustling so much for it. I was kind of nervous about whether this would be seen as a good followup to that round of Kalos Mafia, too, so hopefully taking a break will also allow me to setup less nervously in the future. But yeah, thanks for playing!


----------



## M&F

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

Also, in case anyone's wondering why Superbird was the first out of the deathpile to show up: it was because he smelled the worst.

It was _hilarious_ that people were reading so much into it.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

As soon as I discovered my conversion had failed I was like "oh. well. probably should have thought of that lmao"

Next time. But hahahaha poor Superbird. We blamed him for everything ;__;


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I'm probably missing out on some reference here, but hmph why am I a monster. I'm a placid fabulous diplodocus that does nothing but ask questions at Mafia Facilitator.

... and now that you've mentioned the image of a giant Chesnaught beating the shit out of a tiny Vivillion, I can't help but imagine how it must've looked for everyone to cheer the giant Chesnaught on. Poor Zexion.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> No, you're a Field. Butterfree, Alligates, Wargle and blazheirio889 totally are Monsters, though.





blazheirio889 said:


> I'm probably missing out on some reference here, but hmph why am I a monster. I'm a placid fabulous diplodocus that does nothing but ask questions at Mafia Facilitator.


I agree, why am I a monster I didn;t even get to use my really cool role D:

But thanks for hostinf. It was fun (more so if I hadn't followed my trend)


----------



## Negrek

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*



> I CAN'T BELIEVE NEGREK WAS BULLETPROOF I WAS GONNA WIN


Haha, I was so hoping someone was going to try and kill me just because I thought it would be hilarious and then it turned out it basically decided the game.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

I feel horrible for not being on more. :B I've started watching The Office, and once I start something like that, I can't stop. 

I had a gut feeling I should've healed Alligates, but I forgot. Durr. Also, most of my info was just me trying to restate. I can't believe I put you guys into a mess because of like three posts? It feels nice to do something by not doing anything.


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: Gen VI Pokéchoice Mafia - Game Thread*

WE WERE SO CLOSE DAMN IT. Really should have thought of Bulletproof, but then again I wasn't aware people having two distinct moves/abilities was a thing in this game at all since I'm apparently the only person who _didn't_ and nobody claimed it in a clear manner. :( If only we'd targeted blazhy!

Awesome game; probably the most fun mafia I've played, possibly excepting some real-life games with Dannichu/opal/elyvorg/people. It looks like it could have been even more fun if so many interesting roles hadn't died! I'll be sure to join if you GM another game.


----------

